#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Racistische groepen / bewegingen en extreem rechtse mening nemen toe in Europa en Nederland

## Revisor

*Populariteit extreem-rechts neemt toe, ook in Nederland

*Volgens Sarah de Lange, die promoveerde op extreem-rechts, heeft de toegenomen populariteit te maken met de overwinning van Trump en de vluchtelingencrisis.

Maral Noshad Sharifi & Wilmer Heck 14 mei 2017 om 22:00 



Extreem-rechtse groepen zijn steeds actiever, organiseren meer activiteiten en hebben meer volgelingen, in onder meer Duitsland, Zweden en Nederland. Dat blijkt volgens hoogleraar politicologie Sarah de Lange, die onderzoek doet naar extreem-rechts, uit verschillende nationale onderzoeken. Ook in de Verenigde Staten neemt de zichtbaarheid van extreem-rechts duidelijk toe. Door de overwinning van Donald Trump durft extreem-rechts zichzelf meer te laten zien, zegt De Lange. Dat sentiment waait over naar Europa, zegt ze. Ook speelt de vluchtelingencrisis een rol in de zichtbaarheid van extreem-rechts.

In de meest recente rapportage over extreem-rechts in Nederland, over 2015, constateren het Verwey-Jonker Instituut en de Anne Frank Stichting een sterke groei van de actieve aanhang van verschillende extreem-rechtse groeperingen. Het zou gaan om een groei van zon honderd aanhangers in 2014 naar ongeveer 245 in 2015. 

Het OM laat aan _NRC_ weten een onderzoek te zijn begonnen naar de website Altrechts.com. Daarop waren onlangs lijsten van vermeende volksvijandige Nederlanders en van Nederlandse Joden te vinden. De laatsten werden op de site een uitheems organisme genoemd. Altrechts.com is al enige weken uit de lucht. Daarom overlegt het OM deze week met de politie of het onderzoek wordt voortgezet. 


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/05/14...81867-a1558632

----------


## Revisor

15 mei 2017 Laatste update 09:42*

Islamofobie neemt toe, GeenStijl en PowNed excelleren in moslimhaat

*Het aantal incidenten rondom moskeen nam in 2016 weer toe. Van brandstichting tot bekladding en bedreiging. Het Monitor Islamofobie Project van de UVA onderzocht de beeldvorming over moslims op weblogs GeenStijl en Powned, in de periode sinds de oprichting tot eind 2015. In het Radio 1-programma Reporter Radio (KRO-NCRV) vertelt onderzoeker Ineke van der Valk over haar bevindingen. Jelle van Buuren, universitair docent, reageert op haar bevindingen en vertelt over zijn onderzoek naar de deconstructie van het complotdenken rond het thema ‘Eurabia’.

Van der Valk:

_We hebben de internetuitingen geanalyseerd sinds hun ontstaan in respectievelijk 2003 en 2013 tot eind 2015. In totaal gaat het in dit onderzoek om 18 duizend artikelen en 260 duizend comments over moslims/islam._

_Uit de analyse van Van der Valk blijkt dat moslims door GeenStijl en PowNed veelal geframed worden als politieke of culturele dreiging. PowNed is hierin overigens erger dat GeenStijl, aldus het onderzoek. Op PowNed neemt het discours over islam/moslims een meer prominenten plaats in. De beeldvorming over moslims/ islam is, zo blijkt uit de analyse, is vrijwel over de hele linie negatief._

Van der Valk:

_Zo is er een hele categorie van woorden als zandbakken, woestijnen, middeleeuwen enzovoorts om te benadrukken dat moslims onderontwikkeld en achterlijk zijn. Dat is de negatieve ander presentatie tegenover de positieve zelfpresentatie. Daarmee wil men eigenlijk zeggen: ‘wij zijn wl ontwikkeld en wij weten hoe het zit en wij zijn van deze tijd.’ Op zich niet beledigend, maar in context brengen ze over dat moslims achterlijk zijn._
*
Neo-nazi’s voelen zich gesterkt
*
Hoogleraar politicologie Sarah de Lange doet onderzoek naar extreem-rechts. Neo-nazi’s zijn volgens haar steeds actieven en krijgen steeds meer volgelingen. In Duitsland, Zweden en Nederland neemt de zichtbaarheid steeds meer toe. Ze organiseren meer activiteiten, komen maken bijeen. Ook in de Verenigde Staten neemt die zichtbaarheid van extreem-rechts toe. “Door de overwinning van Donald Trump durft extreem-rechts zich meer te laten zien”, aldus De Lange.

NRC schrijft:

_In de meest recente rapportage over extreem-rechts in Nederland, over 2015, constateren het Verwey-Jonker Instituut en de Anne Frank Stichting een sterke groei van de actieve aanhang van verschillende extreem-rechtse groeperingen. Het zou gaan om een groei van zo’n honderd aanhangers in 2014 naar ongeveer 245 in 2015._

Luister hier de uitzending terug. 



https://joop.vara.nl/nieuws/islamofo...ned-excelleren

----------


## Revisor

*‘Neonazi’s denken: dit is ons moment’

*Interview Extreem-rechts wordt actiever en zichtbaarder, zegt politicologe Sarah de Lange. Hoe komt dat?

Maral Noshad Sharifi 14 mei 2017 om 22:01

Een vitrinekast met Wehrmacht-helmen naast foto’s en onderscheidingen van nazimilitairen, gevonden op een legerbasis in het Zuid-Duitse Donaueschingen. De schaamte in het leger over een vorig incident (een extreem-rechtse militair deed zich als vluchteling voor en probeerde een aanslag te plegen) was nog niet weg, of dit incident diende zich aan. Mogelijk is er een extreem-rechts terreurnetwerk actief in het leger. Alle bases worden nu doorzocht op naziattributen.

Eerder meldde het Duitse ministerie van Defensie dat er een onderzoek loopt naar 275 militairen die nazistisch of racistisch gedrag vertonen. Denk aan soldaten die in het bijzijn van collega’s de nazigroet brengen en ‘Heil Hitler’ roepen. Een soldaat opperde in een extreem-rechtse Facebookgroep buitenlanders te doden.

Een toevallige reeks gebeurtenissen? Nee, ze passen in een duidelijke ontwikkeling, zegt Sarah de Lange (36), een hoogleraar politicologie aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam die onderzoek doet naar extreem-rechts in Europa. „Het aantal extreem-rechtse bewegingen neemt toe; ze worden steeds zichtbaarder en gebruiken meer geweld”, zegt De Lange. En niet alleen in Duitsland. „We zien het door heel Europa gebeuren.” De Lange maakt hierbij een nadrukkelijk onderscheid tussen extreem-rechts, dat het gebruik van geweld goedkeurt, en radicaal-rechts, dat dit niet doet. 

Neem Zweden. In 2016 waren er in het hele land 3.064 extreem-rechtse activiteiten (in 2015 nog 2.222) blijkt uit een vorige week gepubliceerd rapport van Expo, dat onderzoek doet naar rechts in Zweden. Extreem-rechts heeft meer volgelingen, groeperingen en activiteiten, zoals protesten en flyeracties.

Dat blijft niet zonder gevolgen. In april besloot een joods buurtcentrum in de Noord-Zweedse stad Ume na bedreigingen van neonazi’s zijn deuren te sluiten. Ingeslagen autoruiten, muren besmeurd met tekeningen van swastika’s en teksten als ‘we weten waar je woont’. De autoriteiten konden de veiligheid van de joodse bezoekers na zeven jaar niet meer garanderen. Ook in Zweedse kerken en moskeen duiken hakenkruizen vaker op.

In Oostenrijk is de Identitre Bewegung weer actief. Op universiteiten in het hele land zijn stickers van deze extreem-rechtse organisatie gevonden. Vorig jaar vielen er gewonden toen ze een toneelvoorstelling, deels opgevoerd door vluchtelingen, bestormden in Wenen. Ze zamelen nu geld in, om na Linz en Graz ook een kantoor in Wenen te openen.

„Ze denken dat hun moment is gekomen”, zegt Sarah de Lange over de extreem-rechtse beweging in Europa. „Ze zien een vruchtbare bodem voor hun ideen en verwachten minder weerstand.”

*Wanneer begon de zichtbaarheid van extreem-rechts in Europa toe te nemen?
*
„Sinds de vluchtelingencrisis lijkt het aantal extreem-rechtse demonstraties en incidenten toe te nemen. In de tijd van de Joegoslavi-oorlog [in de jaren negentig, red.] zag je dat ook. Door de instroom van vluchtelingen nam ook het geweld tegen migranten toe, vooral in Duitsland.”

Maar anders dan toen zijn in veel Europese landen radicaal-rechtse partijen nu onderdeel van het parlementaire landschap; de Zweden-Democraten in Zweden, de Partij voor de Vrijheid in Nederland en het Front National in Frankrijk. Nu radicaal-rechts politiek vertegenwoordigd is, zou je zeggen dat extreem-rechts minder geneigd is geweld te gebruiken om de boodschap over te brengen. „En dat is het gekke”, zegt De Lange. „Uit veel politicologisch onderzoek blijkt dat wanneer er politieke vertegenwoordiging tot stand komt, het aantal geweldsincidenten zou moeten afnemen. In de huidige context lijkt het niet zo te werken. Mogelijkerwijs verleggen radicaal-rechtse partijen de grenzen van wat acceptabel gedachtengoed en gedrag is. Zo wil de PVV alle moskeen sluiten en de Koran verbieden. Extreem-rechts moet in Nederland dus nog radicalere standpunten innemen om zich te kunnen onderscheiden. Wanneer de PVV gebruikmaakt van de hashtag #kominverzet kan extreem-rechts zich alleen profileren door nog verder te gaan.”

De harde extreem-rechtse kern in Nederland is al een tijdje vrij stabiel, zegt De Lange. Maar er worden meer hakenkruizen gesignaleerd. „Veel mensen weten niet eens waar het hakenkruis precies voor staat.” Volgens haar vervagen de grenzen tussen radicaal-rechts en extreem-rechts steeds meer. „Het Vlaams Belang gaat op bezoek bij de extreem-rechtse Griekse partij Gouden Dageraad. Geert Wilders feliciteerde op Twitter de extreem-rechtse Brit Tommy Robinson, oud-leider van de English Defence League. Tien jaar geleden zou dat niet gebeuren, omdat dit de legitimiteit van deze radicaal-rechtse partijen zou aantasten.”
*
Waarom gebeurt dat nu dan wel?
*
„In liberale democratien verschuift de grens tussen opvattingen die wel, en opvattingen die niet kunnen. Tussen wat je wel en niet mag doen om je eigen politieke doelen te bereiken. De opkomst van het populisme heeft hiermee te maken. In het populisme staat het idee centraal dat de elite niet luistert. Logisch dat sommigen hieruit concluderen dat stemmen niet altijd zin heeft en dat je, als burger, soms het heft in eigen handen moet nemen. We zagen dit sentiment in Nederland tijdens betogingen tegen de azc’s. Het blijkt ook uit het feit dat de bedreiging van en het geweld tegen lokale politici is toegenomen. In een aantal Europese landen vormen extreem-rechtse groeperingen burgerwachten die migranten oppakken. Burgers spelen voor politie of grenswacht.” 

Niet alleen het succes van radicaal- rechts speelt een rol, volgens De Lange. Extreem-rechtse sentimenten in Europa zijn sinds de campagne van Donald Trump overgewaaid uit Amerika. Twee dagen na zijn verkiezing vond in de Zweedse hoofdstad Stockholm de grootste Zweedse neonazidemonstratie ooit plaats – er kwamen zeshonderd mensen op af. „De revolutie is begonnen”, riep een van de leiders tijdens de optocht.

„Extreem-rechtse groepen hebben het gevoel dat hun ideen succesvol worden vertegenwoordigd door Trump en zijn entourage”, zegt De Lange. „De alt-right-beweging – in het verleden als neonazistisch omschreven en sindsdien niet veranderd – ziet nu kans meer mainstream te worden”, zegt ze. Op Twitter vindt die normalisering ook plaats. „Types als Matthew Heimbach – een leider van de alt-right-beweging – hebben een blauw vinkje achter hun naam staan.” Het vinkje betekent dat Twitter ze legitiem acht.

Ook in Amerika neemt hun zichtbaarheid toe, weet De Lange. Op Amerikaanse universiteiten bestaan zorgen over extreem-rechtse groepen die studenten rekruteren en extreem-rechtse activisten die racistische speeches houden. Op n campus werd kleding verkocht met hakenkruizen erop. In meer dan 25 staten werden er sinds dit schooljaar meldingen gedaan van racistische flyers die werden verspreid op campussen, tot een totaal van 107. Vorig week zijn er op de universiteit van Stellenbosch in Zuid-Afrika ook neonaziposters gevonden. 

Vooral mannen zijn vatbaar voor extreem-rechtse groepen. „De genderkwestie speelt een belangrijke rol in de groei van extreem-rechts”, zegt De Lange. „Mannen die zich aansluiten zijn vaak op zoek naar identiteit, kameraadschap en verbondenheid”, zegt ze. 

De Lange ziet „tekenen hiervan terug in de partij van Thierry Baudet. Op een van de eerste bijeenkomsten, nog voor de partij was opgericht, gingen ze met de groep rugbyen.” Het is niet zo dat Baudets partijprogramma voor de ongelijkheid van mannen en vrouwen pleit, zegt De Lange. „Maar je ziet het aan zijn uitspraken in de media.”

*Is het gevoel van de ‘bedreigde man’ rationeel te onderbouwen?
*
„De beleidsveranderingen op het terrein van gendergelijkheid zijn niet enorm. Maar dat is niet noodzakelijk om angst te genereren; de _perceptie_ dat er iets verandert is vaak voldoende. Sociologisch onderzoek laat zien dat de positie van mannen in Europese landen langzaam verandert. De opwaartse mobiliteit van blanke mannen neemt af, hun vooruitzicht is dat zij het niet beter zullen krijgen dan hun ouders. Voor vrouwen en minderheden bestaat deze mobiliteit nog wel. Dit creert bij sommige mannen een gevoel van ongelijkheid.”

*Zal de zichtbaarheid van extreem-rechts blijven toenemen in Europa?
*
„Dat hangt deels af van hoe de vluchtelingencrisis zich ontwikkelt en hoe de media hierover berichten. En hoe de traditionele regeringspartijen reageren op het verhaal van radicaal-rechtse partijen en extreem-rechtse groepen. Het is belangrijk dat politici pal voor de liberale democratie gaan staan. Zowel radicaal-rechtse partijen als extreem-rechtse groeperingen zagen aan de poten van de rechtsstaat. Denk aan Wilders: hoe hij reageerde op zijn veroordeling. En aan Trump: hoe hij reageert op onafhankelijk onderzoek naar stemfraude. In alle gevallen wordt geclaimd dat het betreffende instituut de wil van het volk in de weg zit. De scheiding der machten en _checks and balances_ zijn echter een fundamenteel onderdeel van de liberale democratie. Het zijn deze elementen die vrije verkiezingen garanderen. Als die waarborgen op de helling komen te staan, wordt onze democratie heel kwetsbaar.” 

*Sarah de Lange*



*Sarah de Lange (1981, Middelburg) is politicoloog en* *promoveerde op extreem-rechts aan de Universiteit Antwerpen.*  In 2016 werd ze bijzonder hoogleraar aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam. Ze doet onderzoek naar de steun voor radicaal-rechtse partijen.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/05/14...81902-a1558633

----------


## Revisor

Nanne Meulendijks 

*Jalta-hoofdredacteur is klaar met paranode samenzweringsverhalenen en idiote racistische theorien

**Tijd om een grens te trekken in de rechtse tent

**Het discours op de rechterflank wordt gekaapt door complotdenkers, stelt Joshua Livestro, die in het verleden verschillende van hen een kans gaf op zijn opiniesite Jalta. Tijd om een grens te trekken.

*Door: Joshua Livestro 3 juni 2017, 02:00

In januari 1962 kwam in Palm Springs, Florida, een klein gezelschap van prominente Republikeinen bijeen. Onder hen waren de oprichter en hoofdredacteur van het conservatieve tijdschrift National Review William F. Buckley, en de toekomstige Republikeinse presidentskandidaat Barry Goldwater. De bijeenkomst had tot doel het ontwikkelen van een strategie om de Republikeinse Partij te vrijwaren van invloeden van de extremistische John Birch Society (JBS).

Door zijn omvang - op de piek had de JBS ongeveer honderdduizend leden -, ronduit krankzinnige claims (fluoride in het drinkwater was een 'communistisch plot om het Amerikaanse publiek te hersenspoelen') en de hoge mate van actiebereidheid van de leden vormde hij een serieuze bedreiging voor de bestaande orde binnen de Republikeinse Partij.

 'Veel mensen zeggen' is voor Trump genoeg rechtvaardiging om een uit de lucht gegrepen bewering te presenteren als waarheid

Joshua Livestro.  ANP

*Hoofdredacteur conservatieve site

*Joshua Livestro (47) werkte als beleidsmedewerker voor de Lagerhuisfractie van de Conservatieve Partij in Engeland, was persoonlijk medewerker van Europees Commissaris Frits Bolkestein en politiek adviseur van toenmalig oppositieleider Mark Rutte. Hij is medeoprichter van de conservatieve denktank Edmund Burke Stichting en is eigenaar en hoofdredacteur van de liberaal-conservatieve opiniesite Jalta.nl.

De belangrijkste uitkomst van het overleg was dat Buckley een ononderhandelbare voorwaarde formuleerde waaraan 'Birchers' dienden te voldoen om bij de Republikeinse Partij welkom te blijven. Men moest afstand doen van wat hij een 'diepverankerde dwaalleer' noemde: 'De veronderstelling dat je subjectieve intenties kunt afleiden uit objectieve gebeurtenissen.' Vrij vertaald: het samenzweringsdenken waardoor ze in alles een bewijs voor communistische invloed meenden te zien. Wetend dat ze daartoe niet bereid zouden zijn, zette hij in het volgende nummer van zijn tijdschrift het mes in de Birch Society, daarbij de beweging en zijn oprichter wegzettend als 'paranode', 'extreem' en 'idioot'.

Buckleys methode sorteerde het gewenste effect. Bijna een halve eeuw lang zou de hoofdstroom van de Republikeinse Partij gevrijwaard blijven van de samenzweringstheorien waarop de Birch Society het patent had. Totdat de gebeurtenissen van 2016 de Republikeinse vrede ruw verstoorden. De aanhang koos voor een man wiens politieke agenda dicht aanschuurde tegen het Bircherisme. Donald Trump grossiert in samenzweringstheorien: Obama had zijn geboorteakte vervalst om president te kunnen worden; de vader van zijn Republikeinse rivaal Ted Cruz was betrokken bij de moord op Kennedy; Hillary Clintons meerderheid van de uitgebrachte stemmen was het gevolg van miljoenen onwettig uitgebrachte stemmen van illegale immigranten enzovoort, enzovoort. Aan feiten heeft hij geen boodschap. 'Veel mensen zeggen' is voor hem genoeg rechtvaardiging om een volkomen uit de lucht gegrepen bewering te presenteren als geopenbaarde waarheid.

 Gemeenschappelijke elementen van het Nederlandse ondergangsdenken: de bedenkelijke bedoelingen van nieuwkomers, westers gebrek aan weerbaarheid en de ondermijnende rol van elites
 
*Ondergang
*
 @Meisju Soms moet er eerst een clash komen voordat men begrijpt dat een samenleving alleen kan overleven door matiging.
 Wierd Duk(@ wierdduk)
  Hier staat het nieuwe Europa. Het is dit of burgeroorlog. pic.twitter.com/3FoT7qTowP
 Joost Niemoller(@ JoostNiemoller)  
Trumps overwinning staat niet op zichzelf. In de hele westerse wereld kent het rechtse kamp inmiddels denkers en politici met opvattingen die de antithese vormen van het oude redelijkheidsideaal. Zo ook in ons land, waar het zich op de rechterflank van het politieke spectrum - mijn flank - bijvoorbeeld manifesteert in de vorm van een steeds verder om zich heen grijpend ondergangsdenken. Hoewel er driftig met teksten wordt gestrooid (Oswald Spenglers Ondergang van het Avondland, Jean Raspails De ontscheping, Michel Houellebecqs Onderworpen), zou het te veel eer zijn om het Nederlandse ondergangsdenken intellectueel goed uitgewerkt te noemen. Toch zijn er wel een paar gemeenschappelijke elementen te ontwaren: de bedenkelijke bedoelingen van nieuwkomers, westers gebrek aan weerbaarheid en de ondermijnende rol van elites.

Waar het oude cultuurpessimisme geloofde dat met de juiste individuele vorming en politieke ordening de krachten van verval getemd konden worden en er wellicht zelfs zoiets als 'goed leven' mogelijk was, zien de ondergangsdenkers van vandaag het door hen gevreesde verderf als niet langer omkeerbaar. Althans: niet zonder een gewelddadige tegenactie.

Die wordt overigens voorspeld dat het een lieve lust is. Hoe het conflict ook wordt genoemd - 'burgeroorlog' (Janmaat-biograaf Joost Niemller, vorig jaar genomineerd voor de Prinsjesboekenprijs voor het beste politieke boek), 'clash' (AD-journalist Wierd Duk), ja zelfs 'doodsstrijd' (FvD-Kamerlid Thierry Baudet) - het beeld is dat van Nederland en Europa op de rand, waarin nog maar n keuze resteert: strijden of ondergaan. Dus waarschuwt men voor een 'revolte' (PVV-leider Geert Wilders), of benadrukt men de wenselijkheid van 'vechten voor het vaderland' (voormalig VNL-lijsttrekker Jan Roos), een 'staatsgreep' (GeenStijl-redacteur Marck Burema alias Pritt) of een 'revolutie' (oorlogscorrespondent Arnold Karskens).

 De analyse die aan het ondergangsdenken ten grondslag ligt lijkt verdacht veel op samenzweringsdenken*
Samenzweringsdenken*

Deze ondergangsobsessie is op zich al gevaarlijk, vooral wanneer zij wordt gebruikt als legitimering voor gewelddadige actie. Erger is dat de analyse die aan het ondergangsdenken ten grondslag ligt verdacht veel lijkt op samenzweringsdenken. Verreweg de populairste samenzweringstheorie is die van de 'omvolking', ook wel 'white genocide' genoemd. De autochtone bevolking zou 'vermengd worden' (Joost Niemller) tot er 'nooit meer een Nederlander bestaat' (Thierry Baudet). Zij dreigt daardoor te worden tot 'minderheid in eigen land' waarbij het 'voortbestaan van ons volk' op het spel zou staan (Geert Wilders).

Waar slachtoffers zijn, horen ook daders te worden aangewezen. Ondergangsdenkers wijzen naar 'de elite'. Die wordt door een van de belangrijkste vertolkers van deze theorie, Thierry Baudet, vergeleken met een auto-immuunziekte: 'Een belangrijk deel van ons afweersysteem heeft zich tegen ons gekeerd.' De gevolgen zijn volgens hem verschrikkelijk: 'Op elk vlak worden we verzwakt, ondermijnd, overgeleverd.' Overgeleverd aan wie of wat? Aan 'kwaadwillende, agressieve elementen' die 'in ongehoorde aantallen' ons land worden 'binnengeloodst'.

 Men lijkt in toenemende mate geneigd geen enkel feit nog voor waar aan te nemen
De naderende ondergang van het Westen is dus geen toeval, maar kwade opzet. Het is een opvatting die onder veel van de hierboven geciteerde auteurs leeft. De schuld wordt vooral gelegd bij instellingen die gelden als 'elitebastions' bij uitstek. Zo verklaart bijvoorbeeld Joost Niemller: 'De VN stort ons in de ondergang. Welbewust. En in het geheime overleg in Davos wordt dat met applaus onthaald.' Of GeenStijl-redacteur Bart Nijman, architect van de GeenPeil campagne die uitmondde in het Oekranereferendum: 'De EU moet kapot worden gemaakt voordat de EU Europa kapotmaakt.'

Samenzweringsdenken beperkt zich niet tot deze hoofddraad van hun verhaal. Men lijkt in toenemende mate geneigd geen enkel feit nog voor waar aan te nemen. Hoe geloofwaardig is de Syrische hulporganisatie White Helmets eigenlijk, vraag Wierd Duk zich af. En hoe zit het met MH17? Zouden daar niet moslims achter hebben kunnen gezeten? (Niemller). Of de Oekraeners zelf? (Nijman, Baudet).


 Nanne Meulendijks

 Politieke correctheid is uiteraard ook een product van een elite-samenzwering
 
Het feit dat men twijfelt aan officile verklaringen is op zich ook een gevolg van een samenzwering. 'Gaslighting' noemt men die, de idee dat de bevolking door psychologische manipulatie structureel aan het twijfelen wordt gebracht over haar eigen waarneming. Dit middel zou door de elite worden ingezet om 'een heel leger van zombies op de been te brengen: mensen die niet rebelleren, niet afwijken en overal rustig onder blijven'. Deze theorie werd populair gemaakt door ThePostOnline-columniste Sietske Bergsma. Daarbij horen vanzelfsprekend ook 'gelijkgeschakelde media' die uitsluitend de officile verklaringen als nieuws durven te brengen. Aldus Wierd Duk, die daarmee zijn journalistieke collega's op n lijn stelt met de pers tijdens de Duitse bezetting.

En een spraakcode die ervoor zorgt dat 'niets meer mag worden gezegd' - de welbekende politieke correctheid. Die is uiteraard ook een product van een elite-samenzwering, ditmaal die van het 'cultureel marxisme', een academische stroming die tot doel zou hebben de westerse cultuur te vernietigen door haar belangrijkste begrippen zo te herdefiniren dat ze alle traditionele waarde verliezen. Dit is een door Anders Breivik berucht gemaakte theorie, in Nederland gepopulariseerd door Sid Lukkassen, historicus en VVD-raadslid in Duiven.

----------


## Revisor

*Racisme*

Verlammende, tot geweld verleidende ondergangsfantasien. Een post-rationeel discours waarin redelijke verklaringen moeten plaatsmaken voor schimmige samenzweringsverhalen en alles verklarende waandenkbeelden. Het zijn niet eens de bedenkelijkste elementen van de intellectuele agenda van deze auteurs. Die worden namelijk gevormd door opvattingen die met geen ander woord kunnen worden aangeduid dan 'racisme'.

Ik citeerde hierboven al Thierry Baudet met zijn eigen versie van de omvolkingstheorie. In een veelbesproken toespraak waarschuwde hij voor het 'homeopathische verdunnings'-effect van massa-immigratie op de Nederlandse bevolking. In combinatie met zijn waarschuwing dat er 'nooit meer een Nederlander' zou bestaan, geurt dit uiteraard nadrukkelijk naar rassentheorie.
 Het herhaalde koppelen van 'etnische' veranderingen aan massa-immigratie toont aan dat Baudet denkt in een soort quasi-wetenschappelijk racisme

 Nanne Meulendijks 

Het wordt er allemaal niet beter op als we een begin vorig jaar door Thijs Kleinpaste in De Groene opgetekend gespreksverslag lezen. Bij het uitwerken van de stelling dat het Romeinse Rijk aan ongeremde immigratie ten onder zou zijn gegaan, neemt Baudets betoog een opmerkelijke wending. Hij lijkt namelijk te stellen dat massa-immigratie ook bij de Romeinen een homeopathisch verdunningseffect had, met fatale gevolgen voor hun Rijk: 'Er was op een gegeven moment geen etnische Romein meer over.' ('Ondergang van het Avondlandje', De Groene Amsterdammer, 24 februari 2016). In een in september 2015 uitgezonden radiodebat met de Amsterdamse ondernemer/scribent Kiza Magendane voor Amsterdam FM kwam hij eveneens met de these dat 'er heel veel culturen verloren zijn gegaan door massa-immigratie', daarbij opnieuw het Romeinse Rijk als voorbeeld noemend. Hier waarschuwde hij nog explicieter dat massa-immigratie 'etnisch en cultureel heel veel dingen dramatisch zal veranderen'.

Het herhaalde koppelen van 'etnische' veranderingen aan massa-immigratie toont aan dat Baudet denkt in rassen-historische verklaringschema's, een soort quasi-wetenschappelijk racisme. Hij is niet de enige in zijn partij, blijkens de opmerkingen van FvD-prominent Robert de Haze Winkelman. Die waarschuwde op Twitter met een link naar een expliciet antisemitisch artikel getiteld Europe's 'refugee' crisis and the Kalergi plan for white genocide, dat een plan om 'via massa-immigratie de Europese mens te mengen tot een volgzaam soort' nu wel 'erg dichtbij' kwam. Van het gelinkte artikel nam hij onder druk van de media uiteindelijk afstand, van de erin verwoorde racistische samenzweringstheorie nadrukkelijk niet.

*Perken te buiten

* Leef je gerust uit in het debat, maar peur geen subjectieve intenties meer uit objectieve gebeurtenissen
Ik snap als opiniemaker best de meerwaarde van een beetje polarisatie. Scherp formuleren van opvattingen kan nuttig zijn om het debat af en toe wat op te schudden. Om die reden heb ik in het verleden als hoofdredacteur meerdere van de hier genoemde auteurs een kans gegeven. In de nasleep van de Parijse aanslagen en Merkels 'Wir schaffen das' zijn hun opvattingen echter nadrukkelijk geradicaliseerd. Wat hierboven beschreven staat, gaat de perken van het acceptabele ver te buiten. Het is dus tijd om een streep te trekken: zo kan het niet langer. Er hoeft wat mij betreft geen geheim overleg plaats te vinden in rechtse kringen over de vraag hoe we dit probleem gaan aanpakken. Zo moeilijk is het niet. Deze denkbeelden zijn onaanvaardbaar, ze moeten dus worden bestreden.

Baudet deed vorige week zaterdag in de Volkskrant (+) een beroep op de Verlichting ter verdediging van zijn recht om extreme stellingen te betrekken. Laat ik dan, in naam van diezelfde Verlichting en in navolging van William F. Buckley, n enkele, ononderhandelbare tegeneis stellen: leef je gerust uit in het debat, maar peur geen subjectieve intenties meer uit objectieve gebeurtenissen. Ofwel: hou op met het verspreiden van paranode samenzweringsverhalen, extreme ondergangsfantasien en idiote racistische theorien. De rechtse tent is breed, maar wie zich niet aan die basiseis kan houden, hoort er niet in thuis.



http://www.volkskrant.nl/opinie/jalt...378cb58e9652c0



Joshua Livestro is hypocriet. Hij en zijn rechtse VVD kornuiten zoals Bolkestein zijn de aanstichters van dit racistische klimaat te scheppen. Nu het uit de hand begint te lopen en zij als elite zelf geraakt worden, wast ie nu zijn handen in onschuld, maar daar trap ik niet in.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Revisor is hypocriet. Uitsluitend wijst hij naar de blanke bevolking als de bron van het kwaad en oorzaak van alle ellende. De grootste racist van dit forum is op dit moment Revisor. Dat uitgerekend hij klaagt over racisme in Nederland is een gotspe.

----------


## Nederlandertje

Sinds de aanslagen van 11 september is het inderdaad toegenomen ja. Waar zal dat aan liggen.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Sinds de aanslagen van 11 september is het inderdaad toegenomen ja. Waar zal dat aan liggen.


Het is begonnen met Salman Rushdie en niet 11 september. En wie waren er tegen dat boek in NL? Bedreigingen en geweld tegen boekhandelaren en hun klanten. Dat heeft de toon gezet. Dat kon allemaal in een land wat eens vrij en beschaafd was. De flowerpower is vakkundig om zeep geholpen als reactie daarop. En nog veel meer.

----------


## mrz

Ik vindt dat als allochtonen voor zichzelf op willen komen ze geen racistisch getinte uitspraken moeten doen over naziś of rechts.

Het is een ieders goed recht om voor zichzelf op te komen. Beetje sneu dat Amerika voor zichzelf op dacht te moeten komen door Saddam Hussein te vermoorden en nu de wereld achterliet met de gebakken peren van een Midden Oosten zonder goede leiders.

De enige reden om tegen de Islam te zijn is dat agressie iets dierlijks is en mensen geen dieren zijn. Of je ze nou halal of haram eet dieren eten is Haram zeker als je daarmee agressiever wordt dan we hier in het westen accepteren.

Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik hoorde ook een roddel over mij dat mijn lever zou kunnen genezen door het eten van halal geslacht vlees en ik heb de koran gelezen om mijn mannelijkheid dat bad ik terug te krijgen maar de tomeloze agressie tsja. Beetje dom om agressief te gaan doen over teveel agressie ten toon spreiden....

Dat is de manke van hele racisme discussie. Racisme (of klagen daarover, ook racisme) is ook agressie. En dan moet je ook naar jezelf kijken voor je met de term racisme gaat lopen smijten.

Of zoals Stevie Wonder gisteren zei: Islam is geen godsdienst van haat, dat mensen doden uit zoiets als geloof is is een leugen.

Agressie dus. Islam is geen verheerlijking van agressie met lage dierenergieen die men dan gekscherend halal noemt.

Het onthoofden van dieren of mensen met een zwaard of anderszins is niet halal. Halal betekend volgens religieuze wetten.

Laten die religieuze wetten nu niet inhouden van je de vrede verstoord met je achterlijke agressiepraktijken. Dat leef je maar uit in bokswedstrijden op de sportschool ofzo.

Of je wordt voetballer voor het nederlandse team. Ik herrinner me nog de karatetrappraktijkenwedstrijd tegen spanje van de wk paar jaar terug. 

Extreem rechts betekend extreem je aan de wet houden. Halal dus. Halal leven in het westen is Einstein eren in zijn vegetarische levensstijl proclamatie dat voor de evolutie van de mens een vegetarische levensstijl een vereiste is.

ALs je zonodig vlees wilt eten (geen mensen (waarom eet je geen varkens, omdat varkensvlees net mensenvlees is) verhuis dan naar afrika waar ze alleen rijst eten.

Zo. Tot zover mijn poging extreem rechts te zijn zonder agressie.

!!! :P  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Integreren betekent niet dat je hersenloos de atheistische Ik heb meer recht op mijn stukje vlees dan mijn gezond verstand (of geloof, zo je wil) leefwijze omarmt en je halal stukje vlees (geen vlees is halal) verdedigd alsof je een westerling bent. (ethymologie van west= oud noors -> ondergaan van de zon))

Laat de zon niet ondergaan in het oosten door een westerse mentaliteit aan te nemen en jezelf te veronachtzamen.

Zo. Zo kan ie wel weer.  :Smilie:

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Sinds de aanslagen van 11 september is het inderdaad toegenomen ja. Waar zal dat aan liggen.


Ligt het allemaal aan n factor, volgens jou? Allemaal aan n factor?

In de stukken die Revisor gepost heeft staan uitspraken en ideen van m. n. J. Niemller, T. Baudet, S. Lukkassen, M. Burema en B. Nijman die ik psychopatisch noem.
Die uitspraken en ideen en het psychopatisch gehalte ervan liggen in de eerste en verreweg belangrijkste plaats aan henzelf.

----------


## Oiseau

Geen land is meer in staat om intern morele gezag uit te oefenen op een natuurlijke manier. De Politiek deugt al lang niet meer en maatschappijen missen een culturele elite met invloed .. Dus alle onzinnige mythes en stoute ideologien kunnen weer herleven door zwakte van intellect en verstrooide opportunistische politiek ..
Isral is gelukt om een land te beroven gebaseerd op een mythe die terug gaat duizenden jaren terug .. immoreel en sneaky een hele volk is bijna tot niets gereduceerd. 
die nazi's hebben maar bijna 12 jaar aan de macht geweest en in hun concept zou het minstens 1000 jaar moeten zijn..dus in hun kwaadaardige genen (net als paradoxaal bij de zionisten) zullen het altijd proberen symbolisch ent uit heimwee .

Ik als simpele ziel zegt het feit dat rechtstaten structureel discriminatie gedogen veel ( denk aan discriminatie op arbeidsmarkt van minderheden), het onvermogen om zelf geboren kinderen van minderheden te accepteren als volwaardige burgers en aan illegale vuile oorlogen zonder enige rekening te houden met het leven van miljoenen slachtoffers ..gewoon wat je op tv kan volgen ! gewoon psychopathisch moderne wereld .. dus de nazi's zouden gedacht hebben : als dit allemaal kan dan hoeven wij ons niet te verstoppen!

----------


## Olive Yao

> Geen land is meer in staat om intern morele gezag uit te oefenen op een natuurlijke manier. De Politiek deugt al lang niet meer en maatschappijen missen een culturele elite met invloed .. Dus alle onzinnige mythes en stoute ideologien kunnen weer herleven door zwakte van intellect en verstrooide opportunistische politiek ..


Accoord, dit klinkt goed. Maar hoe komt dat dan? 

Je noemt oorzaken, maar wat zijn de oorzaken van die oorzaken? Het lijkt me een groot complex van oorzaken. Simpele verklaringen helpen niet en zullen geen oplossing leveren.

Pfff, wat een open deuren ...  :cheefbek:

----------


## Olive Yao

> Of zoals Stevie Wonder gisteren zei: Islam is geen godsdienst van haat, dat mensen doden uit zoiets als geloof is is een leugen.

----------


## Revisor

*Tovenaarsleerling Livestro
*

Arnold J. van der Kluft 5 jun 2017



Muziek: Paul Dukas, naar een gedicht van Goethe. Tot animatie verwerkt in _Fantasia_, een cultureel hoogtepunt in het oeuvre uitgebracht onder de naam Disney, zoals we het nooit meer uit die hoek zullen zien komen.

Ik heb het filmpje meermalen rondgekwetterd als ik weer eens een uiting zag van Joshua Livestro waarin hij duidelijk afstand nam van degenen die ooit zijn beschermelingen waren – de hele stoet van lawaaiige geestelijke dwergen die in Nederland voor “rechtse opiniemakers” doorgaan.

Een van de mooie trekjes van de leer van Jezus van Nazareth is de opdracht tot vergeving. Men zou Livestro, die als tovenaarsleerling ziet wat hij aangericht heeft, kunnen vergeven. Maar veel intellectuele eerlijkheid zie ik niet in zijn spraakmakende afstandnemen van veel van de door hem gelanceerde praatjesmakers – in een krant die zelf zwaar genfecteerd is met racistisch en fascistode “gedachtengoed”.

“Cultureel marxisme” komt niet nu pas op als term, en hij is niet uitgevonden door Breivik. De Republikeinse Partij in de VS is sinds de burgerrechtenbeweging een soort gesticht van rechtse wartaal gebleven (de bodem daarvoor is al gelegd in de dagen van McCarthy).

Livestro is wel een van de weinigen die het f-woord durft gebruiken tegen degenen die ooit zijn beschermeling en medestander waren. Er heeft wel degelijk een gelijkschakeling plaatsgevonden in De Media in Nederland: ieder oprisping van wat men voor Het Volk aanziet – de nooit gehoorde PVV-stemmer met name – is heilig en mag beslist niet als racistische of fascistische waanzin afgedaan worden. Is er een complot? Ik denk dat het vooral ligt aan het feit dat _liberal_ Nederland (net als hun tegenhangers in de VS) niet zo ver afstaan van het PVV-“denken”. De niche in de markt voor quasi-intellectuele ultrarechtse prietpraat heeft nu een bedding in de vorm van wat een echte partij dreigt te worden, de club van Baudet. “Volks” tegen “fatsoenlijk” (onbestaanbaar, maar voor “nette” mensen is het wel zo) fascisme, Wilders tegenover Baudet.

Een Linkse Lente hiertegen zie ik nog niet in Nederland. Livestro hoort daar in ieder geval niet bij. Al houd ik voor hem de mogelijkheid open, zo royaal ben ik ook wel weer. Dus: nu niet.

Eerst nog maar eens een flinke mep tegen uw hol aannemen, tovenaarsleerling.


Tovenaarsleerling Livestro | Krapuul


WIlders, Baudet, Livestro ...etc... allemaal tovenaarsleerlingen van de tovenaar Bolkestein.

----------


## Oiseau

> Accoord, dit klinkt goed. Maar hoe komt dat dan? 
> 
> Je noemt oorzaken, maar wat zijn de oorzaken van die oorzaken? Het lijkt me een groot complex van oorzaken. Simpele verklaringen helpen niet en zullen geen oplossing leveren.
> 
> Pfff, wat een open deuren ...


Alles is simpel te verklaren en er zijn geen oplossingen maar er vinden wel plaats veranderingen wanneer bepaalde zaken hun natuurlijke grenzen overschrijden. ( alles is geregeld bij natuurlijke wetten die wij kennen en ook niet kennen)

----------


## Revisor

*Wierd Duk: 'Livestro beschuldigt me zonder bewijs, wil me framen als gevaarlijke oproerkraaier'**

Duk reageert op opiniestuk*

'Joshua Livestro lijkt het tot zijn opdracht te hebben gemaakt mij te framen als gevaarlijke oproerkraaier.'

Wierd Duk 7 juni 2017, 19:00

In de Volkskrant (Opinie, 3 juni) krijgt publicist Joshua Livestro uitgebreid de ruimte om mij en andere auteurs weg te zetten als 'extreem-rechtse complotdenkers'. Het is niet voor het eerst dat Livestro deze ernstige beschuldiging aan mijn adres uit.

Sinds het Oekrane-referendum toen hij, met geld van de miljardair George Soros, pleitte voor een 'ja', lijkt hij het tot zijn opdracht te hebben gemaakt om mij te framen als een gevaarlijke oproerkraaier.

*Hetze*

Die hetze is waarschijnlijk terug te voeren op het feit dat Livestro de uitkomst van het Nederlandse referendum over het associatieverdrag met Kiev volkomen verkeerd inschatte, terwijl ik een bescheiden rol speelde in de opinievorming door argumenten voor een 'nee' aan te dragen.

Zo beargumenteerde ik het onverstandig te vinden dat de Europese Unie probeert om voormalige Sovjet-republieken aan zich te binden. Ik waarschuwde bovendien voor de demonisering van de - door Livestro verafschuwde - Russische president Vladimir Poetin.

Die analyses schoten bij Livestro kennelijk in het verkeerde keelgat. Sindsdien beschuldigt hij mij in een niet aflatende reeks tweets ervan 'extreem-rechts gedachtengoed' te verspreiden. Ook geeft hij medewerkers van zijn website Jalta de gelegenheid mij verdacht te maken door leugens over mij te publiceren.

In zijn 'essay' in de Volkskrant volgt Livestro ditzelfde proced. Concreet noemt hij drie bepalende momenten: ik zou hebben gewaarschuwd voor een 'clash'. Ik zou twijfels hebben geuit over de integriteit van de Syrische hulporganisatie White Helmets en ik zou westerse media als 'gelijkgeschakeld' hebben omschreven. Allemaal redenen om mij een 'complotdenker' met 'radicaal-rechtse' sympathien te noemen.

*'Clash' met de radicale islam*

Maar wat is er zo opzienbarend aan die uitspraken? Dat zich in onze samenlevingen een 'clash' afspeelt met agressieve vertegenwoordigers van de radicale islam hebben de aanslagen in Manchester en Londen weer bevestigd. In de woorden van veiligheidsanalist John Schindler zijn we inmiddels aanbeland op het niveau van 'low-grade guerrilla warfare'.

Dan de White Helmets. Over deze hulporganisatie duiken telkens weer verhalen op die duiden op samenwerking met islamistische rebellengroepen. Wegens het ontbreken van verslaggevers op de grond is het lastig om die geruchten te bevestigen of te ontkrachten. Maar in ten minste n geval werden vrijwilligers van de White Helmets geschorst omdat zij assisteerden bij de nasleep van de executie van een man in het stadje Jasim.

Het lijkt me de taak van iedere journalist die zich met het conflict in Syri bezighoudt om te onderzoeken of de berichtgeving uit de regio, waaronder die over de White Helmets, is gecompromitteerd. In de ogen van Livestro ben je dan kennelijk een complotdenker.

Dit brengt me bij diens laatste verwijt. Ik heb Nederlandse media 'gelijkgeschakeld' genoemd. Dat is een hyperbool voor de reel bestaande situatie in ons land, waarin de media over een opvallend aantal dossiers nagenoeg identiek berichten. Of het nu om Poetin, Oekrane, Trump, de islam, de multiculturele samenleving of de oorlog in Syri gaat: er is nauwelijks sprake van een diepgaand debat. Tegendraadse commentatoren worden al snel als 'islamofoob', 'Putinversteher' of 'racist' in de hoek gezet.

Toen rond het Oekrane-referendum wl een ander narratief hoorbaar werd - over Rusland, Oekrane en de Europese Unie - bleek hoe groot de afkeer is bij een deel van de 'gevestigde orde' van alternatieve informatiebronnen. Een van degenen die deze weerzin het meest virulent onder woorden brachten, is Joshua Livestro. Mede door, zoals hijzelf later toegaf, volop 'de Poetin-kaart te spelen' en het tegenkamp ervan te beschuldigen 'dat het feitelijk met Poetin in bed lag'. Inderdaad: zonder enig bewijs.

Dit is de man die mij en anderen verwijt te kwader trouw te zijn. Ik zou zeggen: zoals de waard is vertrouwt hij zijn gasten.

*Wierd Duk* is politiek verslaggever van het Algemeen Dagblad.



http://www.volkskrant.nl/opinie/wier...aier~a4499525/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Geen land is meer in staat om intern morele gezag uit te oefenen op een natuurlijke manier. De Politiek deugt al lang niet meer en maatschappijen missen een culturele elite met invloed .. Dus alle onzinnige mythes en stoute ideologien kunnen weer herleven door zwakte van intellect en verstrooide opportunistische politiek ..
> Isral is gelukt om een land te beroven gebaseerd op een mythe die terug gaat duizenden jaren terug .. immoreel en sneaky een hele volk is bijna tot niets gereduceerd. 
> die nazi's hebben maar bijna 12 jaar aan de macht geweest en in hun concept zou het minstens 1000 jaar moeten zijn..dus in hun kwaadaardige genen (net als paradoxaal bij de zionisten) zullen het altijd proberen symbolisch ent uit heimwee .
> 
> Ik als simpele ziel zegt het feit dat rechtstaten structureel discriminatie gedogen veel ( denk aan discriminatie op arbeidsmarkt van minderheden), het onvermogen om zelf geboren kinderen van minderheden te accepteren als volwaardige burgers en aan illegale vuile oorlogen zonder enige rekening te houden met het leven van miljoenen slachtoffers ..gewoon wat je op tv kan volgen ! gewoon psychopathisch moderne wereld .. dus de nazi's zouden gedacht hebben : als dit allemaal kan dan hoeven wij ons niet te verstoppen!


Landen hebben geen moreel maar een juridisch gezag. Alleen religie streeft een moreel gezag na.

----------


## Revisor

Joshua Livestro  ANP

*Joshua Livestro: 'Het zou goed zijn als Wierd Duk geen evidente hoaxverhalen helpt verspreiden'

**Brief van de dag*
*
Wierd Duk reageerde afgelopen woensdag op een opiniestuk van Joshua Livestro waarin laatstgenoemde stelt dat het afgelopen moet zijn met paranode samenzweringsverhalenen en idiote racistische theorien. Hieronder een reactie van Livestro.*

Door: Joshua Livestro 9 juni 2017, 19:42

Naar aanleiding van mijn artikel 'Mijn rechts moet zich niet laten meeslepen door ondergangsdenkers', (Volkskrant, 3 juni) publiceerde Wierd Duk een antwoord in de Volkskrant waarin hij beweerde dat ik hem zou hebben 'beschuldigd zonder bewijs' met als doel hem 'te framen' als een 'gevaarlijke oproerkraaier' (Volkskrant, 7 juni).

Voor alle duidelijkheid: mijn uitspraken over hem waren geen waardeoordelen maar feitelijke constateringen, gebaseerd op citaten van zijn eigen Twitteraccount. Over de door hem voorspelde 'clash' bijvoorbeeld. Hij maakt daar nu van dat die verwees naar de aanslagplegers van Londen en Manchester, 'agressieve vertegenwoordigers van de radicale islam' die de confrontatie met ons zouden zoeken.

Maar wie de wisseling van tweets met twitteraar Robert Jan Prins op 15 juni 2016 leest, ziet dat hij iets heel anders bedoelde: '[Duk:] Onderzoek: 'Iedere tweede Duitser voelt zich 'wegens moslims' vreemde in eigen land. Het broeit in het Oosten.' Vraag van Prins: 'Wat is de oplossing Wierd?' Antwoord Duk: 'Hopen op periode van herbezinning na de clash.' Prins: 'Verwacht je serieus een clash?' Duk: 'Ja, veel Duitsers schaffen kleine wapens aan. Maar ook elders: Frankrijk vooral.' Hij had het dus niet over 'low-grade guerrilla warfare' maar over een burgeroorlogachtig scenario. Met als aanleiding: moslims.

Over de White Helmets merkt hij op dat het 'de taak is van elke journalist om te onderzoeken of de berichtgeving over die regio is gecompromitteerd'. Daarin heeft hij uiteraard gelijk. Het zou dan ook goed zijn als Duk zich aan deze regel gaat houden en niet, zoals hij meerdere keren heeft gedaan, evidente hoaxverhalen over de White Helmets helpt verspreiden alsof het belangrijke onthullingen betreft.

Ik noteer verder dat hij het gebruik van de naziterm 'gelijkgeschakelde' media erkent. Te claimen dat deze term naar 'een reel bestaande situatie in ons land' verwijst, lijkt me het samenzweringstheoretische karakter van zijn uitspraak trouwens eerder te verdiepen dan te verzwakken.

Tot slot over de kwalificatie 'gevaarlijke oproerkraaier': dat is niet mijn uitspraak, maar zijn eigen samenvatting van mijn artikel. Ik laat het graag aan de lezer over of in het geval van Duk de vlag de lading dekt.

*Joshua Livestro*, St Peter Port (Guernsey)



http://www.volkskrant.nl/opinie/josh...iden~a4500105/

----------


## Revisor

*Anti-Muslim rallies across US denounced by civil rights groups*

*So-called ‘anti-Sharia’ rallies across almost 30 US cities come as hate crimes on the rise, prompting criticism and counter-protests*

 
A memorial for two men fatally stabbed on a light rail train in Portland, Oregon, last week, as police said they defended a woman from an anti-Muslim tirade. Photograph: Don Ryan/AP 

Sabrina Siddiqui in Washington

Saturday 10 June 2017 14.48 BST Last modified on Saturday 10 June 2017 14.49 BST

A wave of anti-Muslim rallies will sweep nearly 30 cities across America on Saturday, in a move by far-right activists that has drawn sharp criticism from civil rights groups and inspired counter-protests nationwide.
The so-called “anti-Sharia” rallies have been organized by Act For America, which claims to be protesting human rights violations but has been deemed an anti-Muslim hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center. The planned demonstrations prompted security fears at mosques across the country and come at a time when hate crimes against Muslims are on the rise. 

A coalition of 129 national and local organizations amplified concerns on Friday in a letter urging mayors to denounce the marches, which also coincide with Ramadan, the holy month in which Muslims fast during the daylight hours. At least one planned rally was canceled in Portland, Oregon, where two men were fatally stabbed last month while defending two Muslim women from a man who taunted them with racial slurs.
“We are deeply concerned about the type of message that these protests send to the American public and to the good people in your city – that it is acceptable to vilify people simply because of their faith,” the groups wrote in their letter to 29 mayors.

“We, the undersigned national and local civil rights, faith-based, and community organizations, ask that you use your voice as an elected representative of your city to reject bigotry.” 

At least some elected officials condemned the rallies, which they argued would promote fear and hatred under the guise of free speech.

“We need to remember that we’re strong when we’re united,” said the US representative Debbie Dingell, a Democrat who hails from Dearborn, Michigan, where roughly 40% of the residents are Muslim. 
“They will not win, they will not divide this country and they will be total failures on Saturday,” Dingell said Thursday on Capitol Hill, “because we will be united against that hatred.”

Concerns within the Muslim American community have risen since the election of Donald Trump, whose campaign routinely drew upon Islamophobic comments. The president pledged to ban Muslims from entering the US, falsely claimed Muslims celebrated on the roofs of New Jersey on 9/11 and suggested Barack Obama sympathized with extremists.

The FBI has documented a surge in anti-Muslim hate crimes in recent years, reporting a 67% spike between 2014 and 2015 of incidents motivated by bias against Muslims, Arabs, South Asian and other immigrant communities. 

In some cities, hundreds of protesters will take to the streets to counteract the anti-Muslim marches. One such event is the Fasting 5K, a marathon to take place in 10 major US cities and Toronto. 

The grassroots event, which raises money for charity targeting civic engagement among Muslim youth, was not initially planned in response to the anti-Muslim rallies. But it has taken on new meaning to its participants, according to the group’s founder, Farhaan Razi.

“While this Islamophobia is going on around the country, we can highlight the positive side of how Muslim Americans are supporting and being active members of their communities to counter that narrative,” Razi said.
“We looked at it as an opportunity.”


https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...-rights-groups

----------


## Hawa

Deze hele discussie tussen hij en hem slaat nergens op. Het enigste dat er nog toe doet is denken hoe god dus denkt en die bestaat dus niet of wel en je weet het niet en je denkt en je ramt en je betoogd je eigen hersenen zijn op hol geslagen zoals een Paard die slaat met zijn voeten in die weidse wei. Zo somber in die dagen waar die duisternis ons vult en al het onbenul onze glazen vult.
Haantjes gedrag. Het ene woord na het andere woord terdege minzaam geschreven zullen al die Nederlanders nog liggen te zweven tussen het puin en afgrond in muziek het zet bij mij geen andere object in abject en terdege mishandeling aan het woord waar iedereen zich vooral aan stoort is geen toekomst muziek hier aan het woord.
Het kwijlt het remt en morzelt en verstoort
zijn hier die psychopaten aan het woord
in dit land
verlamt
die boze op die rij
wij allen nog nimmer dus vrij
en maar werken met de massa
verhult hier alleen maar gassa(scheten uit de lucht)
en maar praten over wij en zij
we zitten met zijn allen te kijken op de eerste rij.
Kukelekuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
dit hanengedrag
met die kam zo rood als zijn eigen vaandel en grijs zo grauw
pikken wij als kippen dit
geluid
en dit kolom gezwets
ik zeg je dit en dat
en dat is dat en dat
en dat is dat en dat is dat
vooral dat was en dat ooit wat was in dat.
fijne ramadan dat ooit begon in dat begin in dat dat begin aan het dat....

----------


## Revisor

*Opinie: Politici en media moeten zich feller uitspreken tegen racistische incidenten als bij Erasmusbrug*

Het is tijd om racistische leuzen  zoals die uit Nieuwjaarsnacht  principiler te bestrijden, bijvoorbeeld via het Wetboek van Strafrecht. Maar ook is meer bewustwording nodig van de gevaarlijke achterliggende ideologie. 

*Leo Lucassen* 3 januari 2023, 13:58

Leo Lucassen is directeur van het Internationaal Instituut voor Sociale Geschiedenis en hoogleraar in Leiden.

 Vuurwerk bij de Erasmusbrug, met daarop racistische leuzen, in Nieuwjaarsnacht. Beeld Tobias Kleuver / ANP

De projectie van racistische teksten op de Rotterdamse Erasmusbrug in Nieuwjaarsnacht leidde tot veel verontwaardiging. En terecht. De in extreemrechtse kringen bekende _fourteen words_ (_We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children_) is namelijk een internationale strijdkreet van groeperingen die menen dat het blanke ras op het punt van uitsterven staat.

De bedenker van deze slogan, vaak gevolgd door de zin _Because the beauty of the White Aryan woman must not perish from the Earth_, was de Amerikaanse neonazi David Lane. Deze werd in 1983 lid van The Order, die als doel had ons volk te bevrijden van de Joden en het Arische ras de totale overwinning te brengen. Na een aantal terroristische aanslagen op vertegenwoordigers van wat zij de zionistische bezettingsstaat noemden, werd hij in 

Waar veel onderzoekers dachten dat we met een langzaam uitdovende (fout na de oorlog-)beweging te maken hadden, bleek haar vitaliteit aanzienlijk groter. Zo werden op Twitter de racistische projecties op de Erasmusbrug door Forum voor Democratie enthousiast begroet, terwijl Ongehoord Nederland-boegbeeld Raisa Blommestijn het als een gerechtvaardigd opkomen voor de witte medemens beschouwde. 
*
Dehumaniseren*

Maar ook het dehumaniseren van vluchtelingen en het voortdurende propageren van de omvolkingsdenken door PVV-politici als Bosma en Wilders, of hun Vlaamse evenknien De Winter en Van Langenhove, heeft een maatschappelijk klimaat gekweekt waarin extreemrechtse denkbeelden steeds ongeremder en openlijker worden geuit.

De verklaring daarvoor is dat de wortels van het white supremacist-denken veel dieper reiken dan het nazisme. Met name in Noord-Amerika is het ten nauwste verbonden met de door de eeuwen van interne slavernij ingebakken dehumanisering van zwarte en gekleurde Amerikanen.

Het door de Ku Klux Klan gevoede idee dat afstammelingen van slaven door de afschaffing van de slavernij en de daarop volgende gelijkberechtiging de positie van witte Amerikanen zouden bedreigen was wijdverbreid. Dit leidde in de periode 1883-1941 tot minimaal 4.500 lynchpartijen, waarvan driekwart zwarten betroffen en eenvijfde witte Amerikanen die de moed hadden zich tegen het racisme te keren. 
*
Superieur*

Het idee dat het witte ras superieur was, werd aan het einde van de 19de eeuw door uiteenlopende wetenschappers aan prestigieuze Amerikaanse universiteiten bovendien actief verspreid en werd een cruciale factor in de discussie over immigratie, die toen nog vrijwel uitsluitend uit Europeanen bestond.

De kerngedachte was dat het Nordic race, degenen afkomstig uit Noordwest-Europa, op het punt stond uit te sterven door de massamigratie van Zuid- en Oost-Europeanen, met name Joden. Door hun aantallen en vermenging met de Nordics, waarbij de inferieure genen opvallend genoeg altijd zouden winnen, dreigden die minderwaardige rassen de strijd te winnen. Dat dit bepaald geen marginale ideen waren, blijkt onder meer uit de geschriften van de bekende president Theodor Roosevelt over race suicide. Maar ook uit het feit dat het de leidende gedachte vormde van de in 1907 door het Congres ingestelde Dillingham-commissie die de oorsprong en gevolgen van de Europese migratie moest onderzoeken.

Met name het zeer populaire en onder meer in het Duits vertaalde boek _The passing of the Great Race_ (1916) van de zeer gerespecteerde New Yorkse filantroop en natuurbeschermer Madison Grant, leverde de nodige ammunitie voor anti-immigratie wetten na de Eerste Wereldoorlog. Waar voor Chinezen (en andere Aziaten) al vanaf 1882 de deuren waren gesloten, gebeurde dat tussen 1918 en 1924 ook min of meer voor Zuid- en Oost-Europeanen. 
*
Hitler*

Grant voorspelde een gitzwart toekomstbeeld als de immigratie niet onmiddellijk zou stoppen en het hoeft niet te verwonderen dat de nazis in de jaren twintig het inmiddels in het Duits vertaalde boek van Grant verslonden. Hitler bedankte Grant en noemde diens boek mijn Bijbel.

En nu, een eeuw later, blijken die ideen steeds openlijker te worden verspreid en gedeeld, zowel in de VS als Europa, en vormen ze de inspiratie voor terroristen, zoals Breivik in 2011, gevolgd door minstens twaalf andere aanslagen wereldwijd, waarbij zon tweehonderd doden vielen, onder wie joden, moslims, sikhs, Mexicanen, Afro-Amerikanen en tientallen leden van de jeugdbeweging van de Noorse sociaal-democraten.

Het is tijd om dit soort haatzaaiende en apocalyptische ideen principiler te bestrijden. Te denken valt aan het inzetten van artikel 137d van het Nederlandse Wetboek van Strafrecht (aanzetten tot haat tegen of discriminatie van mensen), maar belangrijker lijkt mij een grotere bewustwording bij (mainstream) politici en media, die zich veel duidelijker tegen dit soort giftige en  in uiterste consequentie  moorddadige ideologien moeten uitspreken.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...brug~be50ecf6/

----------


## Olive Yao

> Waar veel onderzoekers dachten dat we met een langzaam uitdovende (fout na de oorlog-)beweging te maken hadden, bleek haar vitaliteit aanzienlijk groter. Zo werden op Twitter de racistische projecties op de Erasmusbrug door Forum voor Democratie enthousiast begroet, terwijl Ongehoord Nederland-boegbeeld Raisa Blommestijn het als een gerechtvaardigd opkomen voor de witte medemens beschouwde.





> door Forum voor Democratie


Vaag, wie of wat precies?
Storend vaag, want nu weet ik niet hoe ik het moet beoordelen.

Neem aan dat het gaat om FVD-leden met enige invloed, of FVD-functionarissen die de partij vertegenwoordigen. Dan is mn reactie: waarom doen die klootzakken dat nou? Antwoord: zo denken ze blijkbaar, dus deugen ze niet.

Jammer, want over de proxy oorlog in Oekrane zijn Baudet, Dekker en Van Houwelingen de enigen met een kritisch verhaal.

Critici zeggen dan dat hun _motief_ voor hun verhaal niet deugt. Namelijk, dit gebruiken als stok om de EU mee te slaan.
Maar hun motief doet niet af aan het goede verhaal op zichzelf. Daarbij, de EU verdient ook klappen.

Ik ben voor _een_ EU, maar tegen _deze_ EU. Dilemma.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Critici zeggen dan dat hun _motief_ voor hun verhaal niet deugt. Namelijk, dit gebruiken als stok om de EU mee te slaan.


Dat is een algemeen probleem. Iemand kan gelijk hebben, ook al deugt zijn/haar motief soms niet. En als je dan in wij/zij denken belandt, met daarbij behorende voorgeprogrammeerde morele verontwaardiging, gaan mensen het over de motieven hebben, en niet over de argumenten of terechte zorgen.

Voorbeelden te over. Ik noem een paar:
- haat jegens het westen bij kritiek op het westen
- racistische motieven achter islam kritiek
- antisemitisme achter kritiek op Isral
- racisme achter de angst voor immigratie

Het punt is hier dat het verwijt kan kloppen maar dat de kritiek of de angst ook redelijk kan zijn. En dat verwijt is dan een manier om de discussie dood te slaan.

----------


## mrz

Hmm... Als we nou allemaal beseffen dat we Joodse of Perzische "roots" hebben... (heb makkelijk praten, is in mijn geval misschien zo)

kunnen we hele discriminatiediscussie meteen schrappen.... :P

----------


## Bart.NL

> Hmm... Als we nou allemaal beseffen dat we Joodse of Perzische "roots" hebben... (heb makkelijk praten, is in mijn geval misschien zo)
> 
> kunnen we hele discriminatiediscussie meteen schrappen.... :P


Daarom is het sprookje van Eva en Adam ook zo mooi. We hebben allemaal dezelfde voorouders.

----------


## mrz

Huh? Welk sprookje?

Dat de Joden aliens zijn en Israel is waar leven begon en de boom van goed en kwaad het Joodse volk is dat door kennis van goed en kwaad zeg maar bijzondere positie inneemt?

Hmm... Weet niet of dat sprookje is.

Weet wel dat Moslims die hier komen om vleesparadijs (boom van kwaad, slachten, gezeik, adrenalinevoedsel) te vieren een sprookje is want als we allemaal minder of geen vlees eten is er geen reden voor honger in de wereld meer Amazone kan blijven staan, herbebost en Europa hoeft dan niet ook een woestijn te worden zoals Midden oosten! En Afrika kan het ook gewoon blijven regenen als westen minder aan veeteelt doet!

Win win! :P

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Dat is een algemeen probleem. Iemand kan gelijk hebben, ook al deugt zijn/haar motief soms niet. En als je dan in wij/zij denken belandt, met daarbij behorende voorgeprogrammeerde morele verontwaardiging, gaan mensen het over de motieven hebben, en niet over de argumenten of terechte zorgen.
> 
> Voorbeelden te over. Ik noem een paar:
> - haat jegens het westen bij kritiek op het westen
> - racistische motieven achter islam kritiek
> - antisemitisme achter kritiek op Isral
> - racisme achter de angst voor immigratie
> 
> Het punt is hier dat het verwijt kan kloppen maar dat de kritiek of de angst ook redelijk kan zijn. En dat verwijt is dan een manier om de discussie dood te slaan.


 :duim:

----------


## Revisor

*De rechts-extremisten van White Lives Matter willen racisme normaal maken*

Extreem-rechts Drie dagen voor de projecties op de Erasmusbrug oefende dezelfde groep al in Venlo met racistische leuzen, blijkt uit berichten in hun Telegramgroep.

*Andreas Kouwenhoven & Wilmer Heck* 5 januari 2023 om 16:21

Tijdens de jaarwisseling werden op de Erasmusbrug in Rotterdam teksten geprojecteerd als White Lives Matter en Vrolijk Blank 2023. Foto Tobias Kleuver/ANP

De rechts-extremisten die tijdens de jaarwisseling racistische teksten op de Erasmusbrug in Rotterdam hebben geprojecteerd, oefenden hier al eerder mee. Drie dagen voor de jaarwisseling stond de groep met een beamer in Venlo, om in het donker de leus White Lives Matter op een gebouw te schijnen. Dat blijkt uit beelden die de rechts-extremisten op Telegram hebben gedeeld.

De video van de oefening maakt aannemelijk dat de zogeheten White Lives Matter-beweging achter de actie op de Erasmusbrug zit, zoals ze zelf al claimde. Het Openbaar Ministerie is een onderzoek naar de groep begonnen.

Een van de anonieme leden van White Lives Matter, die op Telegram meldde dat hij de actie op Oudjaar zou gaan uitvoeren, is door _NRC_ gevraagd om commentaar. Hij stuurde als reactie pornografische beelden van zwarte mannen.

White lives matter werd in 2015 een bekende slogan onder Amerikaanse rechts-extremisten, als reactie op de Black Lives Matter-beweging. Gelijkgestemde groepen in andere landen namen de leus over.

Sinds 2021 bestaat er ook een Nederlandse Telegramgroep met de naam White Lives Matter. Wie erachter zit, is niet bekend. Het gaat om een handvol mannen die zich bij acties verschuilen achter sjaals, zonnebrillen en capuchons. Ze trekken het land door om White Lives Matter-stickers te plakken op verkeersborden, palen en elektriciteitshuisjes. 
*
Normaliseren*

In een handvest schrijft de groep dat ze voor het blanke ras opkomt en dat westerse landen enkel door blanken bewoond moeten worden. Om dit voor elkaar te krijgen, wil de beweging aansluiting vinden bij een breed publiek. Daarvoor moet hun racistische boodschap vreedzaam worden verpakt. Niemand wil zich immers associren met mensen die spontaan nikker op straat roepen, zo vermeldt het handvest. Wij kunnen dit alleen winnen als wij de beweging normaliseren.

Hoewel ze niet extreem over willen komen, worden in de Telegramgroep regelmatig haatdragende uitlatingen gedaan. Er worden beelden van Hitler getoond, gefantaseerd over knokploegen en iemand plaatst een foto van zichzelf met een vuurwapen. Ze plakken bij hun straatacties ook stickers met een steunbetuiging aan Janusz Walus: een Zuid-Afrikaanse extremist die in 1993 een anti-apartheidsactivist vermoordde. 
*
Strafbaar*

Na de projecties op de Erasmusbrug ontstond discussie over de vraag in hoeverre de teksten strafbaar zijn. Het OM vindt dat sprake is van discriminatie. Dit baseert het OM op de context waarin de uitlatingen zijn gedaan en de samenhang daarvan. Het OM wil dat op dit moment niet nader toelichten.

Behalve de projectie van teksten over blanken werd op de brug ook verwezen naar de Hitler-verheerlijkende film _Europa: The Last Battle_. Daarin worden joden ervan beschuldigd zelf de Holocaust te hebben georkestreerd om zich in Isral te kunnen vestigen. Ook zouden machtige joden het blanke ras proberen te verzwakken.

Deze film uit 2017 wordt al langer gepromoot door White Lives Matter. Tijdens een coronademonstratie in Rotterdam vorig jaar deelden de leden van de beweging flyers over de film uit. In het handvest staat dat leden de film verplicht moeten bekijken en verder verspreiden. Zorg dat je het deelt. Het is aan jou om mensen op het pad naar rassenbewustzijn te leiden.

Ook binnen andere extreem-rechtse kringen wordt de film gedeeld. Studiegenootschap Erkenbrand, dat volgens de AIVD een blanke etnostaat nastreeft, stelt dat de film heeft bijgedragen aan het bewustwordingsproces van talloze mensen omtrent de staat van de wereld. Ook de organisator van de massale coronademonstraties op het Museumplein, Michel Reijinga, deelde een link naar de film in zijn duizenden leden tellende Telegramgroep Nederland in verzet. 
*
Aandacht*

Hoewel White Lives Matter slechts bestaat uit een handvol actieve leden trekken hun acties veel aandacht. Zo vonden de projecties bij de Erasmusbrug weerklank in media en politiek. Presentator Raisa Blommestijn van omroep Ongehoord Nederland sprak van zogenaamd racistische leuzen en vroeg zich af wat het probleem nu precies is. Op het Twitter-account van de jongerenbeweging van Forum voor Democratie viel te lezen: Mooi! Rotterdam begint het nieuwe jaar in ieder geval goed.

Ook een eerdere actie in Rotterdam leidde tot controverse. In maart 2022 werden verkiezingsborden van zwarte gemeenteraadskandidaten, onder wie PvdA-lijsttrekker Richard Moti, beplakt met de teksten White Lives Matter en blank Europa. Landelijke politici spraken hun afschuw uit. Meerdere fracties deden aangifte van racisme. Politici van Forum voor Democratie Rotterdam werden diezelfde avond betrapt tijdens het beplakken van de verkiezingsborden van Moti. De Rotterdamse FVD-fractievoorzitter deed het af als het werk van jonge onbezonnen types. 

*Grotere invloed*

De AIVD spreekt in haar laatste jaarverslag van een opleving van extreem-rechts, vooral onder kwetsbare jongeren. Volgens de inlichtingendienst zijn extreem-rechtse organisaties er tijdens de coronacrisis in geslaagd hun invloed te vergroten. Rechts-extremisten proberen actief te werven onder anti-overheidsactivisten, inspelend op hun onvrede. Daarbij vervagen soms de grenzen tussen de verschillende groepen en trekken ze vaker samen op.

White Lives Matter is zon clubje dat samenwerkt met andere splintergroeperingen. Het gaat onder meer om de actiegroepen Voorpost en Identitair Verzet, bekend van protestacties bij moskeen. Ze houden vechttrainingen bij de Nationalistische Boksclub Rotterdam. In de Telegramgesprekken van White Lives Matter dook ook lange tijd iemand op die zich uitgaf voor Marcel Hoogstra. Hij tipte de leden over vermommingen tijdens demonstraties. Hoogstra is een oudgediende binnen extreem-rechts. Hij was in de jaren negentig voorzitter van CP86.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2023/01/05...sbrug-a4153433

----------


## Revisor

Dries Van Langenhove, Jrgen Conings, Thierry Baudet. 'De vertegenwoordigers van alt-right zijn yuppen, echt jasje-dasje: hoogopgeleid, netjes gekleed, maatschappelijk succesvol.'Beeld Humo

Over radicaal- en extreemrechts *Nikki Sterkenburg*

*Nikki Sterkenburg: ‘Extreemrechts hangt continu het slachtoffer uit, terwijl de afgelopen jaren alleen maar hn verhaal te horen was’*

*Ook in 2022 nam de dreiging van extreemrechts toe. In Belgi stierf Yannick V. toen de politie zijn wapenarsenaal ontmantelde, in Duitsland werd een staatsgreep verijdeld, in Frankrijk schoot een oude man op alles wat bewoog. De Nederlandse Nikki Sterkenburg (38) trok vijf jaar op met radicaal- en extreemrechts en schreef daar een indringend boek n een doctoraatsverhandeling over, ‘Maar dat mag je niet zeggen’. Intussen is ze journalist en onderzoeker af, en dat zal wellicht zo blijven: ‘Ik zou het niet meer opnieuw doen.’* 

*Jan Antonissen* vrijdag 6 januari 2023

Tegenwoordig werkt* Nikki Sterkenburg* in n van de hoge torens van de Nederlandse overheid in Den Haag. Daar is ze plaatsvervangend hoofd analyse voor de nationale veiligheid van de NCTV, zeg maar het Nederlandse OCAD, de overheidsinstelling die de dreiging van het terrorisme en extremisme monitort. Ze kijkt, als manager van een team van veertig medewerkers, toe op zowat alles wat de rust in Nederland kan verstoren, behalve extreemrechts. Daar wil ze niets meer mee te maken hebben, dat heeft ze duidelijk aangegeven toen ze haar werk in de journalistiek en de academische wereld opgaf. Het heeft een jaar geduurd, zegt ze, voor ze zich weer normaal voelde. Het enige dat haar nog met de journalistiek bindt, zijn artikelen in het vrouwenblad Linda. ‘Ik schrijf over niets bijzonders, vrouwenonderwerpen, gewoon om mezelf ervan te vergewissen dat de wereld ook nog leuk en goed is.’

*HUMO Laten we terugkeren naar het begin. U had net voor Elsevier Weekblad de polderjihad in kaart gebracht, toen u besloot over radicaal- en extreemrechts in Nederland te gaan schrijven. Was het een logische stap?*

*NIKKI STERKENBURG* In 2015 kwam het voor mij samen: het waren de hoogtijdagen van Islamitische Staat (IS), maar ik zei tegen mijn omgeving: ‘Ik ga iets met extreemrechts doen.’ Iedereen verklaarde me voor gek: dat hadden we toch niet? Maar ik was al in 2014 bij een demonstratie drie neonazi’s tegengekomen die zich heel normaal kleedden, heel welbespraakt waren en een aangepaste boodschap uitdroegen: ‘Dat praat makkelijker.’ In 2015 kwam daar de vluchtelingencrisis bovenop, en heel wat Syrirs dreigden naar ons te komen: op lokaal niveau rees daar veel verzet tegen. Mij viel op dat mensen plotseling zij aan zij met extreemrechts stonden te demonstreren. Dat was nieuw. Normaal gesproken viel het plat als extreemrechts zich met een demonstratie ging bemoeien, nu maakte het niet meer uit. Toen dacht ik: dit land is veranderd, daar doe ik iets mee.

Alleen, ik kwam er snel achter dat er bijna geen recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar extreemrechts bestond, terwijl je bibliotheekkasten vol hebt over jihadisme. Ik besloot er zelf iets aan te doen. Ik bleef bij Elsevier werken, maar ik werd ook buitenpromovendus aan de Universiteit Leiden: ik schreef mijn promotieverhandeling op mijn eigen kosten in mijn vrije tijd. 

 Nikki Sterkenburg Beeld JILDIZ KAPTEIN
*
HUMO U weigert in uw onderzoek het onderscheid te maken tussen radicaal- en extreemrechts. Waarom?*

*STERKENBURG* Mijn onderzoek gaat over buitenparlementaire activisten, niet over politieke partijen. Waar leg je de grens tussen radicaal en extreem? Veel wetenschappers zeggen: radicaal is binnen de wet, extreem erbuiten. Radicaal-rechts gebruikt zogezegd geen geweld en erkent de democratische rechtsstaat, extreemrechts gebruikt wel geweld en wil de rechtsstaat omverwerpen. Maar met de jihadi’s had ik meegemaakt hoe ze makkelijk naar het buitenland reisden en daar snel tot geweld overgingen. Dus: of je geweld gebruikt of niet, zegt vaak meer over de omstandigheden waarin je verkeert dan hoe je erin zit. Dat gold ook voor mijn genterviewden, die geweld niet noodzakelijk veroordelen of er niet voor terugdeinzen mensen met een migratieachtergrond minder rechten toe te kennen. Vandaar dat ik het als n term gebruik: radicaal- n extreemrechts. In het Engels hebben ze de mooiste term: _far-right extremism_.

*HUMO Een eerste vaststelling in ‘Maar dat mag je niet zeggen’: extreemrechts zijn niet die kale koppen met hun veelkleurige tattoos en legerkistjes. Het is divers.*

*STERKENBURG* Het is een dwarsdoorsnede van de samenleving qua opleidingsniveau, achtergrond en werk. Dat verbaasde me niet. Maar ik kende die mensen niet. Mijn beproefde journalistieke methode was: jas aan, tas mee en we gaan erop af.

*HUMO U ging met open vizier, niet undercover?*

*STERKENBURG* Als journalist heb ik n keer undercover een begrafenis van een Hells Angel bijgewoond, dat heeft achteraf heel wat gedoe opgeleverd. Je komt beter door de voordeur naar binnen, dan weet iedereen wat je komt doen.

Een regel in de journalistiek luidt: je gaat pas undercover als het echt niet anders kan. Nou, dit kon heel makkelijk: een lange adem en veel koppen koffie volstaan. Je hoeft niet te infiltreren om extreme standpunten te horen.

Die mensen hadden geen goede ervaringen met een passerende journalist die langs zijn neus weg naar extreme opmerkingen vroeg. Maar iemand die langskwam en informeerde naar hoe het zo was gekomen en of ze er altijd zo over hadden gedacht, dat hadden ze nog niet meegemaakt. Dat vonden ze wel leuk. 
*
HUMO Wist u van tevoren dat de hoe-vraag belangrijker was dan de waarom-vraag?*

*STERKENBURG* Dat ben ik gaandeweg te weten gekomen. Maar het sluit wel aan bij wat *John Horgan* (Ierse professor psychologie, red.) over zijn interviews met IRA-terroristen schrijft. Als je vraagt waarom mensen bij extreemrechts aansluiten, verwijzen ze naar een website. Als je vraagt hoe dat is gegaan, vertellen ze hun leven. 
*
HUMO Waren het lange gesprekken?*

*STERKENBURG* Bijna iedereen heb ik verscheidene keren gesproken. Ik ging eerst koffiedrinken en mezelf voorstellen, en dat eerste gesprek nam ik meestal ook niet op. Met de meesten heb ik over de jaren heen contact gehouden, sommigen vonden het leuk om mee te denken en wilden ook een stukje lezen. Dat liet ik ze doen, vanuit het idee: als er gedoe van komt, komt het toch. Het gevolg was dat we over alles konden praten. Aan een jonge neonazi heb ik weleens gevraagd: ‘Jij kunt niet eens op tijd je bed uit. Hoezo zou nazi-Duitsland, met al die orde en tucht, iets voor jou zijn?’

*HUMO Wederzijds begrip tussen interviewer en genterviewde tref je zelden aan in boeken over extreemrechts.*

*STERKENBURG* Ik kan hun meningen niet goedkeuren, maar bij een aantal snap ik wel hoe het is gekomen, met name bij de straatactivisten die een trauma hebben meegemaakt waarbij de dader een migratieachtergrond heeft. Ze zijn beschadigd en niet goed opgevangen. Die pijn zag ik, zonder dat ik goedkeurde dat ze een hele bevolkingsgroep negatieve eigenschappen toekenden. Ik snap ook wel dat mensen zich door de overheid in de steek gelaten voelen als ze jarenlang op een sociale huurwoning wachten en iedere keer zien dat erkende asielzoekers voorrang krijgen.

*HUMO Is boosheid op de overheid de noemer van extreemrechts straatactivisme?*

*STERKENBURG* Boosheid n machteloosheid. Ze zitten vast, hoe hard ze ook hun best doen: het werk betaalt niet genoeg, ze kunnen niet verhuizen naar een andere buurt. Ze kunnen voor zichzelf geen beter leven opbouwen. Plus, voor veel mensen is de samenleving te ingewikkeld – wat ze ook s. Het zijn de working poor n een laagje daarboven.

*HUMO Die categorie mensen is voor een deel te helpen, schrijft u. Een groot of een klein deel?*

*STERKENBURG* We hebben in 2007 een pilootproject gehad, in Winschoten, met allerlei jongeren die dreigden zich bij extreemrechts aan te sluiten. Er is hun een alternatief sociaal netwerk aangereikt, en bijna allemaal hebben ze zich van het extremisme afgekeerd. (_Denkt na_) De helft zou je kunnen losweken, schat ik. 
*
HUMO Waarop baseert u zich dan?*

*STERKENBURG* Een groot deel zit erin om het sociaal contact, een gevoel van zingeving, een netwerk, een manier om tegen de overheid te protesteren. Bij 80 procent van wie ik tegenkwam was de ideologie pas in een tweede fase gekomen. Alleen bij wat ik de ideologische zoekers noem, het intellectuele rechtsextremisme, ook bekend als alt-right, was het er van meet af aan. 

 'De avond voor ik promoveerde, sloeg Jrgen Conings op de vlucht en zat ik toevallig in 'Nieuwsuur' op NPO 2. Dat heb ik geweten: de golven van haat kwamen en gingen, en dat blijven ze doen.'Beeld Mine Dalemans

----------


## Revisor

*OMVOLKING*

*HUMO Alt-right acht u het gevaarlijkst: dat zijn de wolven in maatpak.*

*STERKENBURG* Ik ben mijn onderzoek begonnen met anti-islamdemonstraties. Daarna bezocht ik de kleine kern van neonazi’s en dacht ik even: is dit het nu? Tot ik bij het intellectuele rechtsextremisme uitkwam en zag wat hun invloed op het maatschappelijke debat is. Toen viel het kwartje ook bij mij: dit is de categorie mensen om wie we ons zorgen moeten maken, niet om de schreeuwers op straat.

Het zijn de slimmere mensen met een langetermijnagenda, die al behoorlijk succesvol zijn geweest in het agenderen van hun standpunten. Tegenwoordig gaat het publieke debat over omvolking. Dat de bevolking van samenstelling verandert door migratie, een teruglopend geboortecijfer en allerlei andere ontwikkelingen, is een demografisch gegeven. Dat daar een kwaadwillende elite achter zou zitten om het witte ras te verzwakken of onze cultuur te ondermijnen, is een complottheorie. Maar zelfs bij de Nederlandse omroep is het al over omvolking gegaan (in ‘Ongehoord Nederland’ met Vlaams Belang-kopman* Filip Dewinter*, in het voorjaar van 2022, red.).

In 2019 vroegen we ons nog met zijn allen af wat *Brenton Tarrant* bedoelde met The Great Replacement als motief voor zijn aanslagen in Christchurch (aanslagen op twee moskeen, waarbij 51 doden vielen, red.). Het idee van omvolking is mainstream geworden.
*
HUMO De theorien van alt-right vind je terug op Amerikaanse sites. Het verschil met soortgelijke Europese sites is dat ze niet zozeer anti-islam zijn, als wel white supremacist. Ze gaan uit van ‘de superioriteit van het blanke ras’.*

*STERKENBURG* Nou, de nazi’s in Duitsland zeiden ook dat het witte ras superieur is. En La Nouvelle Droite in Frankrijk vindt ook dat elk ras zijn eigen staat hoort te hebben. Maar niemand in Nederland leest nog iets in het Frans, dus intellectuele rechts-extremisten gaan naar die Amerikaanse rassensites, ook omdat de rechts-extreme ideologie voor hun gevoel jarenlang te stereotiep was.

Wat mij het meest opviel in het kennismakingsgesprek met de jongens van Erkenbrand, een Nederlandse club van intellectuele rechts-extremisten, was hun enrme zendingsdrang. Ze probeerden me echt in hun kamp te trekken. Uiteindelijk ging het ook over de rol van de vrouw: die moest meer kinderen krijgen, niet werken, niet economisch zelfstandig willen zijn. Ik liet het allemaal over mijn kant gaan, maar toen ging ik weg en ik betaalde de drankrekening. Dat vonden ze nt fijn: ik had hen aangetast in hun mannelijkheid, lieten ze me weten.
*
HUMO Zijn vertegenwoordigers van alt-right yuppen?*

*STERKENBURG* (_knikt_) Jasje-dasje: hoogopgeleid, netjes gekleed, maatschappelijk succesvol.
*HUMO En de partij Forum voor Democratie is de voortzetting van wat daar leeft?*

*STERKENBURG* Als je erop let, zie je de boodschap van intellectueel extreemrechts ineens op veel plekken terugkomen: in columns, op tv, in de Tweede Kamer. Ze framen het ook slim. Doorgaans wordt iets dat onbespreekbaar is, eerst als grapje gebracht: als je er niet om kunt lachen, heb je geen humor. Daarna, heet het, moeten we het er toch eens over hebben, anders ben je tegen de vrijheid van meningsuiting. En vervolgens moeten we ermee aan de slag.

Alt-right interviewen is best moeilijk. Ze suggereren meer dan ze werkelijk zeggen. Wat bedoelen ze als ze zeggen: ‘Ik wil Nederland dominant blank houden’? Willen ze mensen verplicht laten steriliseren, deporteren, uitroeien? Je moet lng doorvragen om dat te weten te komen.

Doorvragen gebeurt zelden in de media. Meestal zie je aardige mannen in nette pakken beschaafde verklaringen afleggen. En de conclusie is dan: ‘Dit zijn aardige jongens.’ Maar ik vond veel jihadisten ook heel aardig. En een aantal van hen heeft afschuwelijke dingen gedaan.

*HUMO Wat is het werkelijke antwoord op de vraag: ‘Hoe houden jullie Nederland dominant blank?’*

*STERKENBURG* Nou, de meesten denken wel: door mensen te deporteren. Dat hoeft niet met treinen naar Auschwitz, maar personen met een migratieachtergrond – het maakt niet uit om de hoeveelste generatie het gaat – hebben geen bestaansrecht, vinden ze. Die moeten terug naar hun land: huizen inleveren en wg. Ik moet wel zeggen: zulke uitspraken heb ik nauwelijks in mijn boek opgenomen, net zomin als alle Holocaust-ontkenningen: ik wilde geen uithangbord voor hun ideen zijn.

*HUMO Zij zullen het vast censuur noemen.*

*STERKENBURG* Ze hangen continu het slachtoffer uit, alsof hun geluid niet wordt gehoord, terwijl de afgelopen jaren niets zo vaak aan bod is gekomen als hun verhaal. Het zijn eeuwige calimero’s. Daarom heet mijn boek ook: ‘Maar dat mag je niet zeggen’. Mijn eerste ingeving was ‘Dan ben ik maar een nazi’, maar dat stuitte op verzet bij mijn uitgever. ‘Niemand gaat met zo’n boek in de trein zitten,’ zei hij. Goed punt (_lacht_).

*TROLLENLEGER*

*HUMO Wat u ook aanstipt: alt-right kan scherp luisteren.*

*STERKENBURG* En mensen lezen.

*HUMO Ze peilen naar het diepste van je wezen en planten vervolgens het zaadje van de twijfel. Is dat de strategie?*

*STERKENBURG* Ze zoeken gemeenschappelijke grond. Bij mij deden ze vaak een beroep op de veiligheid van mijn kinderen. Hun redenering was: verschillende bevolkingsgroepen kunnen niet met elkaar samenleven zonder dat er een burgeroorlog van komt. Kijk naar Afghanistan, Irak, de moslims en de hindoes in India: ‘Je wilt toch geen burgeroorlog voor je kinderen?’ Natuurlijk wil ik geen oorlog voor mijn kinderen. Maar daarom ben ik nog niet voor etnische zuiveringen of deportatie, wat zij logisch vinden.
*
HUMO Konden ze u raken?*

*STERKENBURG* Ik heb een periode gehad waarin ik veel interviews afnam en wat somber werd: alle genterviewden voorspelden een derde wereldoorlog of een burgeroorlog. Ik pleit ervoor om psychologische bijstand te geven voor dit soort onderzoek. Ook praktische bijstand, voor je veiligheid. Ik heb het allemaal alleen moeten doen.

*HUMO Bent u bang geweest?*

*STERKENBURG* Ik ben niet bang geweest voor genterviewden. Ze lieten me erbij omdat ik een witte vrouw was die bij Elsevier werkte.

*HUMO En zwanger: goed tegen de omvolking.*

*STERKENBURG* Toen ging de rode loper helemaal uit (_lacht_). Maar als ik *Sylvana Simons* (lid van de Tweede Kamer, red.) was geweest, een vrouw van kleur, of een onderzoeker met een Marokkaanse achtergrond, dan hadden ze vast heel anders gereageerd.

Toen het boek uitkwam, heb ik veel anonieme dreigementen gekregen, terwijl vrijwel alle genterviewden prima konden leven met de uitkomsten van mijn onderzoek. De avond vr ik promoveerde, sloeg *Jrgen Conings* op de vlucht en zat ik toevallig in ‘Nieuwsuur’ op NPO 2. Dat heb ik geweten: de golven van haat kwamen en gingen, en dat blijven ze doen. (_Zwijgt_) Ik had vroeger al telefoons uit IS-gebied gekregen, ik ging ervan uit dat ik er wel tegen kon, maar ik heb het onderschat.

*HUMO Wat hebt u uit IS-gebied gekregen?*

*STERKENBURG* Afbeeldingen van wapens, afkomstig van mensen die ik had genterviewd: ‘Deze is voor jou.’ Ze maakten niet duidelijk of het om het wapen, de kogel of de foto ging. Dus toen ik met extreemrechts begon, dacht ik: ik kan dit wel hebben. Maar de weerslag die het op je privleven heeft, is niet gering: het is elke keer alsof er een baksteen door je ruit vliegt. Ik weet niet of ik nog mijn leven zal kunnen leiden zoals ik het hiervoor deed.
*
HUMO Hoe bedoelt u?*

*STERKENBURG* Ik was journalist, ik zat in talkshows, ik was op sociale media open over waar ik uithing. Dat doe ik allemaal niet meer. Ik heb nu ook beveiligingsmaatregelen rond mijn huis moeten nemen.
Ik heb het afgelopen jaar vaak over mijn schouder moeten kijken en me schuldig gevoeld voor mijn gezin. Mijn kinderen hebben geen enkele stem gehad in dit proces: eerst waren ze nog niet geboren, later waren ze te jong om mee te beslissen. Maar de keuzes die ik heb gemaakt, verplichten ons wel anders te leven.
*
HUMO Bent u getrold?*

*STERKENBURG* Zelfverklaarde rechtse opiniemakers hebben trollenlegers op me afgestuurd, jazeker. Maar het is niet bij onlinedreigementen gebleven. En: het gaat niet over.

Ik heb me teruggetrokken uit het publieke debat en het onderzoek naar extreemrechts. Ik werk nu voor de overheid. Het is een hartstikke fijne baan en ik doe graag wat ik nu doe, maar ik weet niet of ik mijn oude werk had kunnen blijven doen.

Mensen beseffen niet hoezeer intimidaties je leven ontregelen. Hoe eenzaam het kan zijn. Laatst nam de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Journalisten stelling in tegen een filmpje van Forum voor Democratie waarin een journalist een rioolrat werd genoemd. Toen ik in de problemen kwam, heb ik niemand van hen gehoord. Ook vanuit de universiteit was er weinig bijstand, op een tweet van de rector en een belletje van de decaan na.
Misschien viel ik, als journalist en onderzoeker, tussen wal en schip. Is dat de reden waarom ik weinig steun kreeg? Ik weet n ding: ik zou het niet meer opnieuw doen.
*
HUMO Hebt u er spijt van?*

*STERKENBURG* Ik werkte me zes jaar lang de pleuris, overdag voor Elsevier, ’s avonds voor mijn proefschrift, ik kreeg in de tussentijd twee kinderen, ik keek maandenlang uit naar de datum waarop het eindelijk allemaal achter de rug zou zijn en dan begon het pas. Dat vreet energie. (_Zwijgt_) Ik hoop dat ik op een dag aan mijn kinderen kan uitleggen dat ik het ook voor hen heb gedaan, om van de wereld een betere plek te maken. Dan zal ik pas een antwoord kunnen geven op de vraag of het alle persoonlijke opofferingen waard is geweest.
*
HUMO Intussen heeft Forum voor Democratie in de Tweede Kamer vragen over u gesteld. Ze hebben uw ontslag geist als ambtenaar bij NCTV: ‘Mevrouw Sterkenburg houdt er totaal bizarre ideen over extreemrechts op na.’*

*STERKENBURG* Daar mag ik niets over zeggen, het spijt me.
*
HUMO Werkt u in uw nieuwe baan op extreemrechts?*

*STERKENBURG* Het was n van mijn eisen toen ik hier kwam werken: ik wil niets meer met extreemrechts te maken hebben. Ik sluit ook niet aan bij overleg daarover.
*
HUMO U gooit al uw expertise weg?*

*STERKENBURG* Ik heb er een boek over geschreven, een proefschrift, ik geef er interviews over, maar op mijn werk laat ik het aan anderen over. Ook wegens het academische principe do no harm. Mijn genterviewden mogen geen last krijgen omdat ze aan mijn proefschrift hebben meegewerkt. Ze hebben me dingen toevertrouwd voor het boek en het onderzoek – niet voor de overheid.
*
BURGEROORLOG*

*HUMO In uw boek bent u minder bang voor aanslagen van netwerken dan van zogenoemde lone wolves. Hebt u, als u terugkijkt, het gevaar onderschat?*

*STERKENBURG* Als er een vierde druk komt, voeg ik er een hoofdstuk aan toe om de nieuwste ontwikkelingen beter te plaatsen. In het boek doe ik ook vrij rustig over het doxen (op het internet en sociale media persoonlijke informatie verzamelen, red.) van politici en het plakken van stickers op de voordeur van wetenschappers met de impliciete boodschap: ‘We weten je wonen.’ Dat heeft een impact. Steeds meer wetenschappers zeggen: ‘Ik ga niet meer in talkshows zitten, ik kies een ander onderwerp.’

*HUMO In Duitsland is een internationaal netwerk blootgelegd van 52 verdachten: agenten, militairen, edellieden, een politica, een rechter en zelfs een chef-kok. Dan spreek je niet meer van lone wolves.*

*STERKENBURG* Als het tot 52 veroordelingen leidt, is dat nieuw. In West-Europa hebben we tot nog toe uitsluitend met extreemrechts terrorisme te maken gehad in de vorm van _lone actors_ en de NSU (Duitse nationaalsocialistische groepering van drie mensen die moorden en bankovervallen pleegde tussen 2000 en 2006, red.). Maar het verbaast me niet dat een groep uit de hogere geledingen van de samenleving meent een alternatief te hebben voor de democratische rechtsstaat. Alt-right ziet zichzelf als de voorhoede van de nieuwe samenleving. Ze bereidden zich voor op een burgeroorlog, niet op een staatsgreep. ‘Het gaat gewoon gebeuren,’ zeiden ze, ‘daar hoeven we niets voor te doen.’ Daarna gaan ze het land besturen, dat is het plan.

----------


## Revisor

*VRIEND VAN ISRAL*

*HUMO In uw boek beschrijft u de verwantschap tussen de vertegenwoordigers van radicaal- en extreemrechts en het jihadisme. Ze voelen zich superieur. Ze doen ook allemaal aan ‘zelfpurificatie’ in geestelijk en lichamelijk opzicht: ze streven naar de beste versie van zichzelf.*

*STERKENBURG* Dat zie je ook bij extreemlinks: het veganistische eten, de strijd tegen de E-nummers, het belang van biologisch onbewerkt voedsel. Het lijkt me een mooi onderwerp voor een promotieonderzoek: het verband tussen zelfpurificatie en het doorslaan in extreme of dogmatische denkbeelden (_lacht_).
*
HUMO Dries Van Langenhove is ook een jasje-dasjetype, actief in de gym, uitgesproken tegen porno. Komt hij in de buurt van de jihadi’s?*

*STERKENBURG* Die conclusie laat ik aan jou. Zelfpurificatie in combinatie met het afzweren van porno is niet automatisch extreemrechts, maar ik ben het wel geregeld in mijn onderzoek tegengekomen.
*
HUMO Voorpost, IJzerwake, Vlaams Belang: er zit heel wat Vlaanderen in uw boek. Lopen de Nederlandse en Vlaamse scene in elkaar over?*

*STERKENBURG* Vlaams extreemrechts is meer begaan met de taalstrijd. Het heeft ook zijn eigen jeugdbeweging, die hebben we in Nederland niet meer sinds 1945. Maar contacten en samenwerking zijn er sowieso. Al die clubs worden transnationaal: Pegida, Identitaire Beweging, Soldiers of Odin, Nordic Resistance Movement, Blood & Honour – mensen uit verschillende landen hebben dankzij het internet meer contact met elkaar.
*
HUMO Een neonazi noemt de Vlaamse tak van Blood & Honour een beetje soft. Dat was schrikken. Als Tomas Boutens van Blood & Honour plannen heeft, gaat bij ons het nationaal alarm af.*

*STERKENBURG* Voor de Nederlandse neonazi’s was Blood & Honour niet veel meer dan bier drinken en naar concerten gaan. Maar de scene in Nederland is een stuk tammer dan in Duitsland, Engeland of Belgi.

 'Het anti-semitisme is terug. Bij twee neo-nazi's vond ik dat heel frappant. Ze demonstreerden tegen moslims, maar in hun keuken hing wel een Palestijnse vlag: 'Ja, de Palestijnen zijn ook tegen Isral.''Beeld JILDIZ KAPTEIN
*
HUMO Een andere neonazi was jarenlang betrokken bij Voorpost. Zijn Nederlanders werkelijk begaan met de Vlaamse taalstrijd?*

*STERKENBURG*  Dat was een heel bijzondere jongen, die niet stopte met denken. Hij is daar uiteindelijk ook in vastgelopen. Het is een utopie, zei hij, dat elk volk een eigen staat is: ‘Nationalisme is een illusie. En dus moet je het ook niet aanhangen.’

*HUMO Inzicht kan een mens redden?*

*STERKENBURG* Dat kan het zeker.

*HUMO Gelooft u in deradicalisering?*

*STERKENBURG* Deradicalisering kan, maar je moet het wel zelf willen. Onder dwang lukt het niet.
*
HUMO In ‘Maar dat mag je niet zeggen’ brengt een voormalige neonazi de Hitlergroet als hij boos wordt. Het is sterker dan hemzelf.*

*STERKENBURG* Zo uit hij zijn woede.
*
HUMO Dus: je raakt er nooit helemaal van af?*

*STERKENBURG* Dat zegt hij. En dan is het nog de vraag: wat is deradicalisering? Iemand die niet langer deel uitmaakt van het circuit of iemand die volledig van zijn ideen afstapt? Dat laatste lijkt me heel moeilijk. Je moet wel uitkijken dat je niet overgaat naar een ander dogma om de leegte te vullen. Het is een valkuil voor ex-extremisten.

*HUMO U gebruikt een citaat van de Joods-Nederlandse schrijfster Etty Hillesum (1914-1943), die in haar dagboek over collaborateurs noteerde ‘dat deze jongens beklagenswaardig zijn zolang ze geen kwaad kunnen, maar levensgevaarlijk wanneer ze op de mensheid worden losgelaten’. Zijn de jaren 30 terug?*

*STERKENBURG* *Dirk Verhofstadt* heeft een boek uit over dat thema onder de titel ‘Dagboek 1933’. Er zijn parallellen, maar ik betwijfel of je de tijdvakken precies naast elkaar kunt leggen. Nogmaals: de grootste misvatting is dat aardige mensen geen extremisten kunnen zijn. Extremisten zijn leuk. En dat is logisch: ze moeten kunnen mobiliseren, met vrijwilligers omgaan, een wervende boodschap brengen – het vraagt best wat managementskills.
*
HUMO U schrijft dat u bewondering hebt voor hun engagement.*

*STERKENBURG* Hun toewijding vond ik bewonderenswaardig, hoeveel tijd ze erin steken, hoeveel teleurstellingen ze verwerken. Ik dacht geregeld: als ze dit voor een eigen bedrijfje zouden doen, zouden ze best succesvol kunnen zijn. En toch kiezen ze ervoor om met drie mensen in een winkelcentrum te gaan flyeren.
*
HUMO U maakt ook melding van contacten tussen extreemrechts en Rusland in tempore non suspecto.*

*STERKENBURG* Sommigen keken bewonderend naar *Vladimir Poetin*. Eentje ging ook naar Rusland, zonder me te willen zeggen wie de reis betaalde. Later kreeg ik een foto van hem waarop hij samen met Russen de Hitlergroet bracht.

*HUMO Zijn Thierry Baudet van Forum voor Democratie en Geert Wilders (PVV), twee sympathisanten van Poetin, de politieke helden van radicaal- en extreemrechts in Nederland?*

*STERKENBURG* Radicaal- en extreemrechts is in politiek opzicht nergens helemaal thuis. Hun houding tegenover *Thierry Baudet* was, toen ik daar vragen over stelde, dubbel: aan de ene kant vonden ze wel goed wat hij zei, aan de andere kant vonden ze hem een blaag. Baudet noemt zichzelf conservatief-liberaal. Dat kan niet, vonden ze: je kunt het niet allebei zijn. Voor hen is hij een bitterbalnationalist. *Geert Wilders* vonden ze op zich wel goed, al waren ze het niet altijd met hem eens. Ze snapten niet dat hij zich profileert als een vriend van de staat Isral.

*HUMO Voor alt-right hebben de Joden het weer gedaan?*

*STERKENBURG* Volgens hen bevorderen de Joden de migratie naar West-Europa om het witte ras te verzwakken. Ze zijn overtuigd van een kwaadaardige Joodse samenzwering achter de massamedia en de entertainmentindustrie, waardoor mensen zich niet meer bezighouden met de kernwaarden. Het antisemitisme is terug. Of het is nooit weggeweest, dat kan ook. Bij twee neonazi’s vond ik dat heel frappant. Ze demonstreerden tegen moslims, maar in hun keuken hing wel een Palestijnse vlag: ‘Ja, de Palestijnen zijn ook tegen Isral.’ Een andere noemde Hezbollah zijn favoriete terroristische groepering.

*HUMO U draagt uw boek op aan uw oma, ‘die dapperder was dan ik’. Nog altijd?*

*STERKENBURG* Zker. Zij heeft als tienermeisje haar ouders in 1942 overgehaald om het Joodse gezin van haar beste vriendin in huis te nemen. Bijna drie jaar lang hebben twee volwassenen en zes kinderen in een klein kamertje gezeten: ze hebben het allemaal overleefd. Mijn oma was de genius achter het plan. Zij fietste naar de boer In Friesland om voedsel, zij reed naar de bibliotheken om boeken. Mijn oma heeft daar nooit over gesproken, pas na haar dood ben ik het te weten gekomen. Wat zij heeft gedaan, is van een andere orde.


https://www.humo.be/nieuws/nikki-ste...was~b44045c2/?

----------

